# Pomoc dla początkujących – zamieszczanie zdjęć



## kwesto

*Jak umieścić zdjęcie na Imageshack bez zakładania konta i opublikować je razem z prawidłową ankietą w forumowym konkursie fotograficznym UPC*

by kwesto (c)

Spis treści:

1. Dodawanie zdjęć z http://www.imageshack.us
a) Dodawanie jednego zdjęcia
b) Dodawanie kilku zdjęć: (dla osób mających konto)
c) Praca z wieloma zdjęciami
d) mini poradnik video

2.Dodawanie zdjęć z www.photobucket.com (poradnik nieaktualny)

3.Poradnik by martin.


*Dodawanie zdjęć z http://www.imageshack.us
*

*UWAGA:* Jeśli dodajesz dużo zdjęć przejdź do podpunktu C

*a) Dodawanie jednego zdjęcia:*

Po wejściu na ten serwis ukazuje nam sie coś takiego:


Aby wrzucić zdjęcie należy:

1. Kliknąć na _Browse..._ i wybrać zdjęcie
2. Tu możną je zmniejszyć, najlepiej do rozmiaru 800x600. Aby to zrobić klikamy _Opcje Przesyłania_ i wybieramy rozmiar z listy. (jeśli zmniejszyliśmy zdjęcie wcześniej omijamy ten krok)
3. Klikamy _PRZEŚLIJ TERAZ_

Po chwili nasze zdjęcie jest na serwerze ale co dalej? Który kod wybrać?

Kopiujemy wszystko z _Kod Forum_



i wklejamy do naszej wiadomości na forum. 
-----------------

*b) Dodawanie kilku zdjęć: (dla osób mających konto)* 

Po zalogowaniu się, wchodzimy na stronę główną imageshack i wgrywamy foty tak jak w wersji bez konta (oczywiście wybieramy kilka)


Teraz czekamy i po chwili mam swoje zdjęcia, ale skąd wziąć kody?

Obok naszego zdjęcia (a w zasadzie miniaturki) mamy różne symbole, na samej górze jest " i " w kólku, klikamy









I pojawia nam się coś takiego:









Jak napisałem odznaczmy _Include details_ i kopiujemy kod z _Forums_

Uwaga: Wklejając zdjęcia w ten sposób nie używamy opcji









*c)Praca z wieloma zdjęciami.*

Należy ściągnąć program Imageshack Uploader link: http://reg.imageshack.us/content.php?page=uploader

Po ściągnięciu w opcjach zmienić język na Polski i następnie zalogować się. 

Klikamy DODAJ i zaznaczamy kilka zdjęć, następnie klikamy wyślij. Zdjęcia są już na serwerze teraz wybieramy _Wszystkie obrazki i filmy_(zdj niżej), a tam kopiujemy kody z _Hotlinki na fora 1_ i wklejamy do naszej wiadomości na forum.



*d) mini poradnik video:*

hasło: poradnik

8322554


*Dodawanie zdjęć z www.photobucket.com*

Zakładamy konto i po zalogowaniu widzimy:










1. Klikamy choose files żeby dodać zdjęcia (możemy dodać kilka na raz)
2. Tutaj możemy zmniejszyć rozmiar naszych zdjęć (jeśli nie zrobiliśmy tego na dysku), na forum najlepiej użyć 800x600
3. Tutaj możemy stworzyć albumy. Wpisujemy nazwę alnumu i klikamy save. (metoda dodawania zdjęć do albumów jest taka sama)


OK, załadowaliśmy zdjęcie i pojawiło się coś takiego:









1-3 można ominąć

1. Tu możemy dodać tyuł do naszego zdjęcia
2. Opis zdjęcia
3. Tagi do zdjęcia
4. Po ewentuilanym dodaniu opisów, klikamy _Save and continue_

Nasze zdjęcie zostało załadowane, aby dodać je na forum należy najechać na nie myszką, 

pojawią się kody, nas interesuje tylko _IMG CODE_. 











Klikamy i kopiujemy, następnie dodajemy do treści naszego posta i gotowe.


/kwesto

by martin (c)

Po pierwsze aby zamiescic zdjecie na forum owe zdjecie musi znajdowac sie w internecie, nie mozna zamiescic zdjecia ktore znajduje sie na twardym dysku naszego komputera

*jak zamiescic zdjecie w internecie ???

Sa 2 znane mi sposoby :

1. oczywiscie jak ktos ma strone internetowa moze wrzucic zdjecie na swoja strone a nastepnie przerzucic na forum

wiekszosc osob nie ma jednak swoich stron wiec pozostaja jeszcze 2 sposoby 

2. sa w sieci fotoalbumy w ktorych szybko mozna zamiescic zdjecia znajdujace sie na twardym dysku, na przykładowych stronkach:




Fredi said:


> www.fotosik.pl
> 
> Wydaje sie ze to doskonaly serwis na nasze potrzeby...


www.imageshack.us



doctor_ said:


> http://flickr.com/ - bardzo dobry serwer do zdjęć


www.starbilder.de - po zamieszczeniu fotek mozna je wrzucac na forum(najlepiej by bylo jak by ktos znajacy plynnie niemiecki zamiescil instrukcje krok po kroku co zrobic zeby zamiescic fotki)

www.pbase.com - po zamieszczeniu fotek mozna na forum zamiescic link do albumu natomiast nie da sie wrzucic samtch fotek na forum

www.webshot.com - to samo co wyzej


mackowiak said:


> taki spis znalazlem, mysle ze sie moze przydac
> 
> 
> http://photobucket.com [register requirement]
> http://xs.to
> http://www.imageshack.us
> http://www.uploadit.org/ (register requirement)
> http://pixup.xpuser.net
> http://www.mytempdir.com/
> http://quizilla.com/quiz/image/upload/ (register requirement)
> http://www.imgtank.com
> http://www.flypicture.com/
> http://upl.silentwhisper.net/ (register requirement)
> http://www.thefilebucket.com/ (register requirement)
> http://www.filesupload.com/ (register requirement)
> http://www.imagevenue.com
> http://tinypic.com
> http://www.imgboot.com (register requirement)
> http://www.superimagehost.com (register requirement)
> http://www.imgspot.com/
> http://www.imageshosted.com/ (Spammers)
> http://www.2and2.net/index.php?i=upload
> http://www.allyoucanupload.com
> http://pix.nofrag.com
> http://www.softlab.ece.ntua.gr/~sivann/pub/upload.php (20MB video-files)
> http://www.putfile.com/
> http://www.ihostphotos.com/index.php
> http://www.pixpond.com/
> http://www.imageark.net/
> http://www.picvault.info/
> http://www.filehosting.org/
> http://dump.grendosa.com/ (register requirement)
> http://www.dropload.com/ (register requirement, will be deleted in 7 days)
> http://www.kazimages.com/
> http://www.myfileshack.com/ (register requirement)
> http://www.updownloadserver.de/
> http://www.bulkimagehost.com/ (gif, jpg, png 1MB)
> http://www.imgspot.com/ (jpg, gif, png 650KB)
> http://www.imgsatellite.com/ (jpg, png, gif, bmp, tiff)
> http://www.kytec.com (50MB all filtypes) (down for maintenance)
> http://s2.youshareit.com/ (similar to yousendit)
> http://imagehost.bizhat.com/ (gif, jpg, png 150KB)
> http://www.image-upload.com/
> http://kefo.mine.nu/FileUploader/upload.php
> http://www.uploadyourimages.com/
> http://ruff.se/upload.php
> http://www.parkyourpic.com/
> http://auctionphotobank.com/index.php (gif, jpeg, jpg, png 350KB)
> http://www.upvolt.com/ (jpg, jpeg, gif, png, txt, bmp, psd, mov, wmv, mpg, mpeg, mp3 1024KB)
> http://www.yourimagelink.com/ (gif, jpg, png 100KB)
> http://www.uploadtemple.com/ (30MB)
> http://www.sharebigfile.com/ (100MB)
> http://www.picshack.co.uk/
> http://www.uploadnext.com/ (1.5MB)
> http://www.imagemonster.org/
> http://www.freeupload.net/
> http://www.picsplace.to/
> http://www.myimagedepot.com/
> http://www.glamdring.se/ - registration required



** jak zamiescic zdjecie na forum ??*

jesli mamy juz zdjecie w internecie na jakiejs stronie badz albumie typu www.startbilder.de mozemy przystapic do zamieszczenia zdjecia na fourm

1. nalezy prawym przyciiskiem myszy kliknac na zdjecie
- np. wchodze na strone www.sky.s64.pl, wybieram sobie zdjecie, klikam na nie prawym przyciskiem myszy

2. wybrac wlasciwosci
- wybieram wlasciwosci, pojawia mi sie adres

3. skopiowac adres 
- kopiuje adres

4. wchodzimy na forum 
- wchodze na forum, otwieram watek 

5.nastepnie nalezy prawym przyciskiem myszy kilknac na IMG(zanajduje sie tuz pod paskiem w ktorym wpisujemy tytul)
- klikam prawym przyciskiem myszy na IMG, pojawia mi sie okienko

6.wkleic adres zdjecia do okienka
- wklejam adres zdjecia do tego okienka a nastepnie kilkam OK, jako ze chcialem wkleic tylko to zdjecie zamykam watek klikajac na Submit New Thread, pojaiwa sie nowy watek i zdjecie


----------



## martin

wlasnie zmienila sie szata i pewne elementy na forum, jesli chodzi o wstawianie zdjec to jedyna roznica to ta iz wczesniejszy znaczek IMG zmienil sie na zolta ikonke Insert Image

by *eosendil*:


----------



## Mahone




----------



## Mig77

del


----------



## Sambaj_

del


----------



## jorgus




----------



## paul86

Coś jest nie tak. Przez osiem stron mojego wątku o Krakowie zdjęcia wklejało się w normalnym rozmiarze a teraz nagle zaczęły wychodzić olbrzymy!


----------



## kwesto

a zmieniłeś rozmiar przed wrzuceniem na imagshack albo zaznaczyłeś opcje zminiejszania? chyba nie więc nic dziwnego


----------



## paul86

^^ czytaj całość. Dotąd nie miałem takich problemów!


----------



## kwesto

no to rzeczywiście dziwne. Nie wiem jak zmieniałeś rozmiar ale jeśli przez imageshack to moze spróbuj na dysku, a później wrzucaj, ja tak robie i nigdy nie ma problemu . Może to chwilowa awaria, kto wie.


----------



## paul86

Jakaś awaria raczej. Większość moich zdjęć jest 8-megapikselowych i wtedy jest ok (dopiero od dzisiaj problemy). A jak kiedyś próbowałem wrzucić zdjęcia z komórki (3,2 mpx), to wszystkie bez wyjątku były olbrzymie!


----------



## Nedvedomatix

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="http://picasaweb.google.pl/lh/photo/Zl9mwsg9j4ty3wKJy5GF2A?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://s702.photobucket.com/albums/ww21/nedvedomatix/?action=view&current=DSC_4438a.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">Od <a href="http://picasaweb.google.pl/Caartee/Poznan?feat=embedwebsite">Poznań</a></td></tr></table>


http://s702.photobucket.com/albums/ww21/nedvedomatix/?action=view&current=DSC_4438a.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## maciejaszek

del


----------



## jorgus




----------



## jorgus




----------



## jorgus




----------



## Dancerus Wallace

del


----------



## Dancerus Wallace

del


----------



## Dancerus Wallace




----------



## Dancerus Wallace




----------



## kwesto

Dancereus Wallace: to jest link do twojego zdjecia: http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/9287/dsc00009v.jpg i ten link musiz otagować:


----------



## luknado

del


----------



## marboro




----------



## jorgus




----------



## anihilator

del


----------



## obserwator-kraka

Można jakoś wrzucać zdjęcia z picassaweb ?


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.iv.pl/images/hqbyvvk5qtwqz4im4jfp.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## czjack

http://echelm.people-net.pl/images/stories/grafiki/miasto/0601_n-plan.jpg


----------



## kwesto

[email protected] jak wejdziesz tu http://www.iv.pl/viewer.php?file=hqbyvvk5qtwqz4im4jfp.jpg to masz na dole "Pełny rozmiar na forum" skopiuj i po sprawie, ale zmiejsz troche to zdjecie bo w pełnym rozmiarze jest za duże na forum.

czjack zrób tak:







i będzie dobrze


----------



## jorgus




----------



## jorgus




----------



## kwesto

jorgus wpisz tak:



PHP:


[IMG]http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu167/belek_adent/forum.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skansen

Jorgus chciał zacytować tak:

[QUOTE="jorgus, post: 33663120, member: 110389"][IMG]http://[IMG]http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu167/belek_adent/forum.jpg[/IMG][/QUOTE]

Aby to uzyskać musi być tak:
[QUOTE="jorgus, post: 33663120, member: 110389"][IMG]http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu167/belek_adent/forum.jpg[/IMG][/QUOTE]

Efekt prawidłowy to:



jorgus said:


>


Btw ^^ WTF?? :nuts:


----------



## DOC_J_Itor

del


----------



## DOC_J_Itor

del,


----------



## noras

proba


----------



## noras

By noras2, shot with E3200 at 2009-03-16


----------



## noras




----------



## Marvix

del


----------



## jorgus




----------



## kwesto

jorgus wejdz tu: http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/12e5d7e96c070d6c.html kliknij prawym na zdjecie -> własciwości, skopiuj adres i wklej go tak:


----------



## Art79




----------



## g0kazik

próba


----------



## g0kazik




----------



## Dancerus Wallace




----------



## Dancerus Wallace




----------



## Dancerus Wallace




----------



## Dancerus Wallace




----------



## Dancerus Wallace




----------



## Dancerus Wallace




----------



## krzysztof_wolf




----------



## arbolek

del


----------



## radiowy

skasować


----------



## radiowy




----------



## luknado




----------



## [email protected]

kwesto said:


> [email protected] jak wejdziesz tu http://www.iv.pl/viewer.php?file=hqbyvvk5qtwqz4im4jfp.jpg to masz na dole "Pełny rozmiar na forum" skopiuj i po sprawie, ale zmiejsz troche to zdjecie bo w pełnym rozmiarze jest za duże na forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Dzięki za podpowiedz ale sęk w tym że nie dają się pomniejszyćhno:
Click to expand...


----------



## WAGES

juz poprawilem dzieki


----------



## kwesto

Wages nie chcą się otwierać bo dałeś o jedno http:// za dużo

[email protected], zmiejsz na dysku np. w gimpie, a później wrzucaj na iv.pl.


----------



## Tomek 2008




----------



## Bartolomeo208

del


----------



## foltys




----------



## g0kazik




----------



## Maslak1




----------



## Maslak1

Wie ktos moze dlaczego przez Fotosika nie pokazuje mi zdjecia?


----------



## Maslak1




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## :NotExactly:

hmm oby bylo okej


----------



## Lobal

del


----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener

znowu próba


----------



## gnesener

Jeszcze raz...sorry


----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## doosan

del


----------



## jorgus




----------



## janek302

proba








proba udana


----------



## noRTH1212

<embed src="http://media.mtvnservices.com/mgid:uma:video:mtv.com:136411" width="512" height="319" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" flashVars="configParams=type%3Dnormal%26vid%3D136411%26uri%3Dmgid%3Auma%3Avideo%3Amtv.com%3A136411%26startUri=mgid%3Auma%3Avideo%3Amtv.com%3A136411" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" base="."></embed><div style="margin:0;text-align:center;width:500px;font-family:Arial,sans-serif;font-size:12px;"><a href="http://www.mtv.com/music/artist/morbid_angel/artist.jhtml" style="color:#439CD8;" target="_blank">Morbid Angel</a> - <a href="http://www.mtv.com/music/" style="color:#439CD8;" target="_blank">New Music</a> - <a href="http://www.mtv.com/music/video/" style="color:#439CD8;" target="_blank">More Music Videos</a></div>


----------



## noRTH1212

[mtv2]136411[/mtv2]


----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener

Fragment murów miejskich od ul.Stromej








Zielony Rynek








Bednarski Rynek


----------



## gnesener




----------



## czjack




----------



## Art79




----------



## borens

Plac Wolności - Łódź


----------



## Baltazar

*test*

Dom 











test


----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## ludwik00007




----------



## ludwik00007




----------



## paul86

Widzi ktoś zdjęcie? Bo ja tylko komunikat, że mam "upgrade". Czego znowu kolejny serwis fotograficzny chce ode mnie? 

A jedyny bandwidth jaki widzę w swoim koncie to ten 25 GB na miesiąc, który na pewno nie jest exceeded. Użyłem z niego ledwie procenta!


----------



## janek302




----------



## Popiel

kropka


----------



## Popiel

*Kropka*

kropeczki


----------



## Popiel

7 kropeczek i cycuszek


----------



## Dancerus Wallace




----------



## bogusb1205

*TEST*


----------



## spinacz

test


----------



## jorgus




----------



## rysiama

Mam problem nie mogę wstawic zdjęć za pomocą ImageShack. Nie działa funkcja "Przegąladaj"


----------



## kwesto

hm, a które to jest ta funkcja? chodzi Ci o my images?. W każdym razie na moim koncie wszystko działa.


----------



## rysiama

^^
W taj chwili działa, ale mogę wstawiać zdjęcia tylko pojedynczo.


----------



## Marek94




----------



## gules22

kk


----------



## alexdziura

*[URL=http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=53b3df46a402b9d2][IMG]http://images49.fotosik.pl/129/53b3df46a402b9d2m.jpg[/IMG][/URL]*


----------



## alexdziura




----------



## under-writer

test
URL=http://img32.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p8251543.jpg]







[/URL]


----------



## under-writer

test2


----------



## :NotExactly:

test









test


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Husaria9

del


----------



## mr.lovalova

del


----------



## Husaria9

test


----------



## flush2




----------



## mszymicz

*próba*


----------



## janek302

:dunno:










Jagiellonia86​Legia 84,1
Lechia 83,16
Wisła 81,6
Widzew 80,6
Lech 80,0
Śląsk 78,42


----------



## flush2




----------



## janek302

klik


----------



## gules22

test


----------



## kurdt_cobain

Nie wiem czy własciwy wątek, ale jakby ktos mi pomógł bym miał cytat zawsze pod swoimi wypowiedziami


----------



## kurdt_cobain

kurdt_cobain said:


> Nie wiem czy własciwy wątek, ale jakby ktos mi pomógł bym miał cytat zawsze pod swoimi wypowiedziami


O kurdę, chyba udało mi się, sorry, do wykasowania posty


----------



## broker

..


----------



## alexanderson

Test:


----------



## Polex




----------



## skansen

Polex said:


> :redx:


 O to chodziło?


----------



## alexanderson

I z większą liczbą zdjęć:

1. 









2.


----------



## Polex

skansen said:


> O to chodziło?


Prawie


----------



## janek302

http://www.xs4all.nl/~kassiesa/bert/uefa/data/method4/crank2010.html


----------



## Zegarkowy

test


----------



## Piotr1234

*Test*


----------



## Mach101

test


----------



## Mach101

test
1








2








3


----------



## DavidPL

Test


----------



## Herring's Voice

test:


----------



## PatrykLCA




----------



## PatrykLCA




----------



## <Dreadnought>

fota nr 1









fota nr 10


----------



## gruby1402




----------



## gruby1402

Fire brigade trucks in Poland :cheers:

Mercedes-Benz Econic









Mercedes-Benz Econic









E-One Hurricane - Krakow









E-One Hurricane - Krakow









Hush/E-one - Warszawa









Renault Magnum - Warszawa









International Navistar 9700 - Kedzierzyn-Kozle 









Volvo FM/Bronto Skylift - Poznan









Volvo FM7 4x4 - Bochnia









Renault Kerax - Tarnow









Renault Kerax - Czestochowa









Scania P380 DB - Krakow









Bus Neoplan Tourliner - Bydgoszcz 









PANTHER 8x8 CA7 









Land Rover Discovery 3 - Rabka Zdroj 









Bonus :cheers:


----------



## emigrant

proba I


----------



## emigrant

proba II
http://images41.fotosik.pl/18/467b859d67d3a030m.jpg


----------



## emigrant




----------



## bender82

del


----------



## Madox

del


----------



## maks50

*próba fotki*


----------



## maks50

*fotka*


----------



## maks50

http://images36.fotosik.pl/83/12e5d7e96c070d6c.jpg


----------



## maks50

*foto*

http://images36.fotosik.pl/83/12e5d7e96c070d6c.jpg


----------



## maks50

*foto*

http://images50.fotosik.pl/162/e4bb71638623653e.jpg


----------



## maks50

*foto*


----------



## maks50

próba


----------



## maks50

http://images44.fotosik.pl/107/fce3a1a8dff2c1c7.jpg


----------



## maks50




----------



## maks50

<a href="http://www.fotoszok.pl" target="_blank" title="Darmowy hosting zdjęć" /><img src="http://www.fotoszok.pl/albums/userpics/Obraz_051%7E1.jpg" /></a>


----------



## maks50

maks50 said:


>


próba foto


----------



## maks50




----------



## maks50




----------



## Cold John

del


----------



## artursiwy91




----------



## MutaTom




----------



## sky.ehreii

Test:


----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## AMNM

Próba







[/URL]
[/IMG]


----------



## AMNM




----------



## AMNM

Próba


----------



## AMNM

http://pl.tinypic.com/r/se1zf9/3


----------



## AMNM




----------



## AMNM




----------



## Rycho19

Próba


----------



## Rycho19

Próba2


----------



## AMNM

Próba


----------



## AMNM




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## involved

*teścik*


----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## involved

*kolejny*


----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## involved

*test*


----------



## involved

:banana:


----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## involved

*test*

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/4210/1002108i.jpg


----------



## involved

*tast*


----------



## involved




----------



## gnesener




----------



## GrubyNH

wzfg


----------



## GrubyNH

wzf


----------



## janek302




----------



## involved

involved said:


>


próba


----------



## denver78

test...


----------



## denver78

Jeszcze jeden test


----------



## aasiek

*test*


----------



## Baltazar

*test*


----------



## Adam__PL




----------



## Adam__PL




----------



## Adam__PL




----------



## Adam__PL

cos


----------



## spox38

del


----------



## gnesener




----------



## barcabydgoszcz

*Test*

http://foto.recenzja.pl/mini/179-6007a8c80cafc3bd9a044e0a2d28cdca.jpg


----------



## barcabydgoszcz




----------



## plik

test


----------



## arkadiusz

test


----------



## gnesener

del


----------



## soulja

del


----------



## emigrant

del


----------



## emigrant

del


----------



## janek.302




----------



## max1978

del


----------



## max1978

del


----------



## Baltazar

*próbowanie*

del


----------



## Baltazar

del


----------



## Baltazar

del


----------



## Tomek 2008

del


----------



## Polex

del


----------



## max1978

del


----------



## involved

test
http://kamera2012.eu/gdansk1/


----------



## involved

próba
http://kamera2012.eu/gdansk1/


----------



## dekonstrukcja

test


----------



## dekonstrukcja

involved said:


> próba
> http://kamera2012.eu/gdansk1/


test:bash:


----------



## Rzewuski

del


----------



## plastikk

*proba1*

http://picasaweb.google.pl/neuromatikk/UndIndustrie#5267052676115262450


----------



## plastikk




----------



## krzysp1991

*test*


----------



## soulja

del


----------



## gnesener

del


----------



## gnesener

del sorry


----------



## stasu

wtyczka do Firefox'a mały program a cieszy "BB CODE" _dodatek do menu kontekstowego (taki pasek po naciśnięciu prawego klawisza myszy) pozwala na proste formatowanie tekstu pogrubianie kursywa etc. oraz *proste dodawanie zdjęć* bez wchodzenia w tryb "advanced"
tak to wygląda wystarczy skopiować wcześniej adres http obrazka


----------



## TSZmiel

del


----------



## TSZmiel

del


----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## hrhrhr

del


----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## Ron.Del

*test*

del


----------



## 313

*test*

del


----------



## woyttek




----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Test bannera:


----------



## Mc_Coy

del


----------



## bogusz00

Mam pytanie - która strona do hostowania fotek nie ma limitu tranferów na darmowym koncie? mam konta na fotosiku i photobucket i niestety.. limity przekraczane regularnie.


----------



## Noxid

to jest test 

<a href="http://img187.imageshack.us/i/wycieczkanabudowstadionb.jpg/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/6945/wycieczkanabudowstadionb.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>


----------



## Noxid

test


----------



## Noxid

[img=http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/6945/wycieczkanabudowstadionb.th.jpg]
test 2


----------



## Noxid

test 3


----------



## Noxid

test full


----------



## Noxid

By noxid73, shot with DigitalCAM at 2009-08-26


----------



## Noxid




----------



## Noxid

Proszę moda o usunięcie zbędnych postów.


----------



## Noxid

Jeszcze próba











+ komentarz tralalalala


----------



## gnesener

del


----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener

del


----------



## gnesener

nareszcie


----------



## gnesener

ostatni raz


----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener

Osnabruck - Dolna Saksonia


----------



## supermario

Trasa rowerowa Warszawa Centrum - Legionowo


----------



## historyk




----------



## historyk

http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/5097/obraz339.jpg


----------



## historyk




----------



## historyk




----------



## Domin_




----------



## Zorro123

Ja mam małe pytanko jak zamieścić pdf-a żeby był widoczny dla innych?


----------



## dzidzius




----------



## dzidzius




----------



## Kylu82




----------



## TSZmiel

del


----------



## M.K.

*gh*

del


----------



## marboro




----------



## marboro




----------



## involved

*próba*

http://www.futbol.pl/


----------



## frenchman

del


----------



## elpolako




----------



## doosan

del


----------



## CKKarol

del


----------



## ofconcern

Pierwszy raz dzialam na vBulletin i mam pytanie

Czy jest mozliwosc spisu ulubionych tematów z forum?
Zebym miał liste a nie musial wyszukiwac?

Nie chce robic to przegladarka ale chodzi o to ze jak wejde na neta na innym kompie zebym mial juz liste


----------



## Tomek 2008

del


----------



## Kylu82




----------



## Kylu82




----------



## cosmoturek




----------



## cosmoturek




----------



## -PePe-

del


----------



## adritt

del


----------



## gpj70

*Proba*

del


----------



## cube.

test


----------



## krobiak

*TEST*


----------



## sirus18




----------



## rydzol19




----------



## rydzol19




----------



## rydzol19

[/URL]


----------



## kwesto

^^*rydzol19* czytałeś poradnik z pierwszej strony?


----------



## Gringo22

*test*

del


----------



## Kriss_36




----------



## Kriss_36




----------



## embercadero

del


----------



## Rusonaldo




----------



## A.P.E.X




----------



## -PePe-




----------



## gnesener




----------



## realmarcin

//http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/5729/annasv.jpg
del


----------



## realmarcin




----------



## sharky_88

del


----------



## artursiwy91

del


----------



## kwesto

Poradnik dla imageshack był nieaktualny, już to poprawiłem. (pewnie dlatego niektórzy mieli problemy z wrzucaniem zdjęć)


----------



## rafal_sks

zdjęcie stadionu









del


----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## Siarkax

*próba*


----------



## broker

del


----------



## marcinp

bobas said:


> ciekaw jestem czy można usprawnić jakoś przeskakiwanie między watkami. W FAQu nic nie znalazłem, ale mam nadzieje, ze może coś przeoczyłem?


Thread Tools -> Subscribe to this thread, po wejściu na user cp masz listę ulubionych wątków, w których coś napisano.


----------



## Coolumboo

marcinp said:


> Thread Tools -> Subscribe to this thread, po wejściu na user cp masz listę ulubionych wątków, w których coś napisano.


*Lub uporządkować sobie Pasek Zakładek w Firefox-ie i jednym kliknięciem przeskakiwać z wątku na wątek...*










*@marcinp*

Oczywiście moje rozwiązanie nie jest idealne ale MNIE ono pasuje i się nim podzieliłem...
Aktualizacja wątków po pojawieniu się nowych postów (a właściwie stron) trwa sekundy...
*Jeżeli masz zajęty pasek to polecam takie ciekawe rozszerzenie do firefoxa:*

MultiRowBookmarksToolbar










Dzięki niemu raczej nie braknie Ci miejsca na Pasku Zakładek...
Przepraszam za mały OT

Pozdrawiam​


----------



## marcinp

Ale offtop, twoje rozwiązanie jest złe bo:
- Np ja mam zajęty cały pasek w firefoxie, a nawet gdybym nie miał to interesujące mnie wątki nie zmieściły by się na nim.
- w pasku nie widzisz czy coś ci się zaktualizowało i musisz latać po wątkach.

Można jeszcze sobie taki bajer dodać: ustawić skaner na User CP i będzie się powiadamianym o nowych postach w interesujących nas wątkach.


----------



## adritt

del


----------



## frojtek

*test*

most nocą - Włocławek
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_H7Fc0Rr0zN8/SthgV__R0GI/AAAAAAAAALA/NhrqwRLwqM0/P1050805.JPG

labrador









Rynek Sandomierz


----------



## fiordiligi

http://www.sightwalk.de/?pano=458125&city=123938&pan=239&tilt=12&adresse='Behrenstrasse,_10117_Berlin'


----------



## fiordiligi

http://<div style="width:300px; height:200px; position:relative;"><div style="top:0; left:0; position:absolute;">


----------



## fiordiligi

<div style="width:300px; height:200px; position:relative;"><div style="top:0; left:0; position:absolute;">
<embed src="http://sightwalk.s3.amazonaws.com/core/widget.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#000000" width="300" height="200" name="sw-widget" play="true" flashVars="panoCode=2444|1826|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" loop="false" quality="high" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.adobe.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed>
</div></div>


----------



## Maslak1




----------



## tedecom

próba:
del


----------



## TSZmiel

del


----------



## dewoj

*as*


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## pin ek

proba


----------



## fender_jaguar

próba


----------



## Miloosz

de


----------



## kts19




----------



## PLrudolf

del


----------



## PLrudolf

*sratata*

ddd


----------



## PLrudolf

*bla bla*


----------



## PLrudolf




----------



## kwesto

lepiej wrzuć na imageshack, fotosik ma straszne limity transferu


----------



## PLrudolf

nic z tego nie czaje


----------



## PLrudolf

ej no ok powiedzcie mi tylko czemu jest taki mały rozmiar zdjęcia??


----------



## kwesto

z tego co pamiętam na fotosiku żeby wrzucać foty w pełnym rozmiarze trzeba wykupić jakiś abonament


----------



## PLrudolf

moze teraz


----------



## PLrudolf

oki chyba czaje


----------



## Popiel




----------



## Rusonaldo




----------



## sharky_88

del


----------



## TSZmiel

del


----------



## TomekPac




----------



## TomekPac

http://picasaweb.google.pl/lh/photo/_F9cortuUEeQyClNE55yIA?feat=directlink


----------



## TomekPac




----------



## kwesto

*TomekPac* wejdz na ten link który podałeś: http://picasaweb.google.pl/lh/photo/_F9cortuUEeQyClNE55yIA?feat=directlink kliknij prawym na to zdjęcie, później własciwości i skopiuj adres, następnie wklej miedzy







i juz


----------



## TomekPac




----------



## michal1701




----------



## PRS28

W jaki sposób mogę zmienić rozmiar zdjęcia? Wrzucam je z fotosik.pl


----------



## kwesto

na fotosiku to ja nie wiem bo jest płatny ale np. na kompie w programie gimp możesz zmiejszyć.


----------



## PRS28

^^ ok dzieki


----------



## fender_jaguar

próba


----------



## patinowik




----------



## TSK BridgeBuilder

http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/3549/obraz269.jpg


----------



## TSK BridgeBuilder

URL=http://img52.imageshack.us/i/obraz269.jpg/][IMG=http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/3549/obraz269.jpg][/IMG][/URL


----------



## Kris1113




----------



## Noxid

http://img39.imageshack.us/i/z7249320nz.jpg/


----------



## kiwi_74

test


----------



## jasiek67




----------



## yehnot

del


----------



## yehnot

del


----------



## TSZmiel

DEL


----------



## slav86

test test











test


----------



## Noxid




----------



## Singaya

del


----------



## Singaya

del


----------



## Singaya

del


----------



## kicaj




----------



## jasiek67




----------



## bender82

test


----------



## sharky_88

del


----------



## giuly44444




----------



## giuly44444




----------



## giuly44444




----------



## giuly44444




----------



## giuly44444

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/b7384af38df68cc0.html


----------



## giuly44444

http://images50.fotosik.pl/210/b7384af38df68cc0med.jpg


----------



## giuly44444




----------



## fiordiligi

http://wroclaw.hydral.com.pl/foto/11/11082.jpg


----------



## Popiel




----------



## Gregorian30




----------



## Gregorian30

http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/3620/20091218144151.jpg


----------



## kwesto

wrzuć ten link między







i będzie działać


----------



## Gregorian30




----------



## Gregorian30

*test*


----------



## poginho1

del


----------



## aduis

*test*


----------



## aduis




----------



## martin




----------



## martin




----------



## makabreska

del


----------



## warsowin

Od Zygmunta ukłony i różne wyrazy


----------



## Biały Rekin




----------



## GrubyNH

nh


----------



## GrubyNH

nh


----------



## Nowax

nh


----------



## Nowax

nh


----------



## Nowax

nask


----------



## Nowax

ka


----------



## Lokoloko




----------



## kwesto

kod dla Twojego zdjęcia:


PHP:


[IMG]http://lh3.ggpht.com/_S21FgD35obQ/S1G4WrRzY3I/AAAAAAAAAO0/ENSxzx9pXLg/s720/DSC03090.JPG[/IMG]

klikasz prawym na zdjęcie, właściwości, kopiujesz adres i wklejasz tak:


----------



## aliveinchains

co zrobić by miały one jakiś normalny rozmiar???


----------



## kwesto

Przeczytałeś 1 stronę tego wątku? Jak Ci się czytać nie chce to w podpunkcie d jest filmik

No ale można zmniejszyć jakimś programem na dysku i wrzucać już małe albo przy wrzucaniu na imageshack zaznaczyć odpowiednią opcję.


----------



## aliveinchains

:banana::banana:


----------



## Lokoloko




----------



## czjack

properties-poland.dtz.com/dynamic/pdf/70117/70117.pdf


----------



## czjack

www.properties-poland.dtz.com/dynamic/pdf/70117/70117.pdf


----------



## aliveinchains




----------



## marboro




----------



## czacza

del


----------



## m ao




----------



## martin




----------



## czjack




----------



## piotr71

Czy ktos bylby laskaw, dac mi wskazowke w jaki sposob umieszczac mapy z google. Nie chodzi mi o linki.


----------



## kwesto

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39596554&postcount=65


----------



## xmalpa18

del


----------



## Legvan

*Próba obrazu*











:banana:


----------



## bebe.2006

fotosik bez abonamentu daje do 100 zdjec. Skasowalem stare i zamiescilem nowe, wszystkiego jest ok.70 sztuk. A i tak pisze "zdjecia chwilowo niedostepne".
Jak odblokowac zdjecia na fotosiku, a jak sie nie da to jakiej strony do zapisywania zdjec uzywac?


----------



## adritt

sławex;33267746 said:


> http://www.bryla.pl/bryla/1,85301,6338866,Zielone_swiatlo_dla_Cricoteki.html


to


----------



## Dawidekkkkk




----------



## davidss1

del


----------



## gnesener




----------



## uriel63

próba


----------



## from hill

próba


----------



## adritt

del


----------



## czjack




----------



## Noxid

Witam, czy mógłby ktoś przypomnieć jak wstawia się na forum okienko z filmem z youtube, a nie sam link. Z góry dzięki.


----------



## kwesto

^^http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15117111&postcount=2


----------



## Noxid

Dziękuję kwesto. Zatem test:






Hehe, działa, jeszcze raz dzięki.


----------



## uriel63

*próba*


----------



## logix-torun

*Wklejanie zdjęć*

Witam
Jestem początkujący, więc moje pytanie brzmi: mam założone konta i na nich zdjęcia na stronie Picassy (konto w Googlach). Czy istnieje możliwość wklejania z tego konta zdjęć na wasze forum? Czy można też z dysku wklejać na forum, czy muszę korzystać z kont flikra, imageshock, itp?
Dziękuję z góry za odpowiedź


----------



## supermario

z Picassa nie ma opcji direct link, ale mogę się mylić  
Pozostaje Imageshack, photobucket itp.
Wejście na zagranicznym forum miałeś mistrzowskie


----------



## logix-torun

*Dzięki*

Dzięki bardzo za podpowiedź


----------



## kokero




----------



## kokero




----------



## ludwik00007




----------



## punter_PL

test


----------



## punter_PL

test


----------



## punter_PL

tyu


----------



## punter_PL

Potrzebuję pomocy. Czy instrukcja z pierwszej strony dot. http://www.imageshack.us jest aktualna dla osób wrzucających jedno zdjęcie? 

Po wgraniu zdjęcia na http://www.imageshack.us nie mam czegoś takiego jak 'kod forum'. Widzę tylko: link, link bezpośredni i kod HTML.


----------



## kwesto

nie wrzucisz tak pliku .mp4 bo to film

EDIT: sprawdziłem poradnik, wszystko jest aktualne. Wrzuć zdjęcie, a nie film i będziesz miał "Kod Forum"


----------



## punter_PL

kolejny test










dołożymy drugie










trzecie


----------



## punter_PL

@ kwesto - dzięki, załapałem


----------



## rafal_sks

test


----------



## rafal_sks

test2


----------



## rafal_sks

test3


----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## SUBCARPATIAN

by Jan Henryk


----------



## Noxid

del


----------



## TomekeTBG

*test*


----------



## TomekeTBG

drugi test

machów


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.iv.pl/images/96414243814744750837.jpg
<a href="http://www.iv.pl/viewer.php?file=96414243814744750837.jpg"><img src="http://www.iv.pl/images/96414243814744750837_thumb.jpg" border="0" alt="96414243814744750837.jpg" /></a>


----------



## elpolako

del


----------



## elpolako




----------



## rafal_sks

test


----------



## davidss1

del


----------



## ludwik00007




----------



## semp




----------



## kts19

del


----------



## Noxid




----------



## Nowax




----------



## Nowax




----------



## Papaj

Tak chcialem sprawdzic czy zdjecia z picasy widac ;]









EDIT


----------



## Antek Rozpylacz

del


----------



## mmarecki

del


----------



## mmarecki

del


----------



## janek302

del


----------



## janek302




----------



## damian1313

IMG]http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/6762/widokzdachu1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## damian1313

http://[URL=http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/6762/widokzdachu1.jpg[/IMG


----------



## damian1313




----------



## damian1313

widok z dachu

w strone Cieszyna

mam nadzieje ze sie mi uda w koncu


----------



## joHN254!




----------



## joHN254!

jk


----------



## bujo




----------



## kogut_1




----------



## -PePe-

del


----------



## Antek Rozpylacz

del


----------



## Antek Rozpylacz

del


----------



## -PePe-




----------



## svene

gjhfxshrh'


----------



## kwesto

del


----------



## davidss1

del


----------



## Antek Rozpylacz

del


----------



## mmarecki

del


----------



## w3a

del


----------



## kmiwes

*Przebudowa drogi*

del


----------



## [email protected]

post do usunięcia sprawdzam wklejanie z:b:cheers:ash:djęć:cheers:


Code:


[INDENT][LIST]
[/LIST][/INDENT]


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

*?*


----------



## [email protected]

*próba wklejenia fotki*


----------



## kwesto

wklejałeś na imageshack tak jak jest napisane w 1 poście?

EDIT: jeśli chodzi o Picasa to musisz kliknać prawym i w firefoxie wybrac "kopiuj adres obrazka" i wkleić na forum tak: 










Jesli korzystasz z opery to prawym i właściwości obrazka, kopiujesz ADRES. Jeśli z IE to prawym, właściwości i kopiujesz ADRES

EDIT2: i jeszcze jedno zmiejsz troche te zdjęcia przed wklejeniem


----------



## kwesto

[email protected] said:


> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_Zo_PfHrTnFk/S9StctE7MKI/AAAAAAAAASY/q6aJqwhtPYo/s640/100_1475.JPG[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> powinno być na końcu


----------



## [email protected]

kwesto said:


> wklejałeś na imageshack tak jak jest napisane w 1 poście?
> 
> EDIT: jeśli chodzi o Picasa to musisz kliknać prawym i w firefoxie wybrac "kopiuj adres obrazka" i wkleić na forum tak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesli korzystasz z opery to prawym i właściwości obrazka, kopiujesz ADRES. Jeśli z IE to prawym, właściwości i kopiujesz ADRES
> 
> EDIT2: i jeszcze jedno zmiejsz troche te zdjęcia przed wklejeniem


witam korzystam z programu picasa i chciałbym aby zdjęcie było widoczne an stronie nie tylko adres odnośnik. pozdrawiam


----------



## kwesto

^^dobrze wklejałeś w poście #733 tylko na końcu zamiast









Edit: dobra to może inaczej: link kopiujesz dobrze, więc pisząc nowy post znajdz








naciśnij i tam wklej link do zdjęcia, klikasz OK i będzie działać


----------



## [email protected]

kwesto said:


> ^^dobrze wklejałeś w poście #733 tylko na końcu zamiast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: dobra to może inaczej: link kopiujesz dobrze, więc pisząc nowy post znajdz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naciśnij i tam wklej link do zdjęcia, klikasz OK i będzie działać


dzięki http://1.1.1.2/bmi/www.skyscrapercity.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## Tomala123




----------



## MatiiGNO-PL

witam taki mały test wgrywania fotek




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bomirek

*próba*


----------



## -PePe-

del


----------



## szydlow

próba


----------



## K_N87




----------



## K_N87




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## Bartolomeo208




----------



## thomas_zul

Wie ktoś może jak zrobić, by ten kod, który jest przeznaczony na stronę www, działał tutaj na forum? Oto on : 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4596642840/" title="IMG_7869 by thomas.lelito, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1157/4596642840_eaf9b02138_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="IMG_7869" /></a>

Patrząc na kod, domyślam się, że po najechaniu na zdjęcie (bo to kod zdjęcia) powinien wyświetlić się przy kursorze ten tekst - "IMG_7869 by thomas.lelito, on Flickr", natomiast po kliknięciu na zdjęcie powinna otworzyć się ta strona : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4596642840/

Niestety, dotychczas korzystałem z tradycyjnego adresu URL, który wpisywałem pomiędzy







i to działało. Natomiast powyższy kod jest przeznaczony na WWW, jest możliwość jego odpowiedniego przerobienia, by działał na forum?


----------



## MrMarGol




----------



## MrMarGol




----------



## Nereus

1


----------



## rafal_sks

test


----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## lsquad




----------



## grudzienad

del


----------



## Zapracowany Bumelant




----------



## Zapracowany Bumelant

Ja ssię powieszę.


----------



## Zapracowany Bumelant

A może teraz.


----------



## Zapracowany Bumelant

Wieszam się, żegnajcie.


----------



## Zapracowany Bumelant

Jeszcze chwila.


----------



## Zapracowany Bumelant

Teraz już na dobre. Baj, baj...


----------



## Zapracowany Bumelant

Głos zza światów: niewiem, czy próbować, czy nie.


----------



## Zapracowany Bumelant

No, to jeszcze raz.


----------



## Zapracowany Bumelant

This is the end (tym razem nie żartuję).


----------



## Zapracowany Bumelant




----------



## Zapracowany Bumelant




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## Zapracowany Bumelant

Oto foto:










Oto inne foto:


----------



## Zapracowany Bumelant

Oto foto:


----------



## Zapracowany Bumelant

Oto foto:


----------



## Zapracowany Bumelant

Oto foto:










I ot też foto:


----------



## Bobiczek




----------



## jamerrr

próba


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Roberto93

test


----------



## lewik

E: Nieaktualne.


----------



## pin ek

poba


----------



## bernikla

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## bernikla

proba


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bernikla

proba ostatnia


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bernikla

*montpellier, france*

proba ostatniahno:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gnesener




----------



## es12077

es12077 said:


>


----------



## Zapracowany Bumelant

test


----------



## NHitman

del


----------



## aifeme

Mam takie pytanie: czy lepiej robić zdjęcie w mniejszej rozdzielczości i wrzucić na imageshack bez bawienia się z rozmiarem czy zrobić w najlepszej rozdzielczości i potem bawić się w imageshack?


----------



## henry hill

Rób w najlepszej, potem się "baw".


----------



## kuzmiak

xxxx


----------



## kuzmiak

ser


----------



## czjack




----------



## czjack




----------



## Bomirek

próba


----------



## Bomirek

del


----------



## zschroekhrr




----------



## kolimok

*Instrukcja masowej obróbki zdjęć (zmiana rozdzielczości, jakości)*

W związku z potrzebą optymalizacji rozmiaru fotek wklejanych na forum zamieszczam krótką instrukcję "jak to się robi" bezpłatnym programem IrfanVeiw

Instrukcja sekwencji wsadowej: 

Ważne jest żeby oryginalne foty mieć w bezpiecznym miejscu na komputerze żeby przez pomyłkę ich nie stracić. 

Metodą prób i błędów dopasuj suwakiem jakość pojedyńczego zdjęcia z kolekcji (wybierz "File" -> "save as", z rozwijalnej listy wybierz "jpg") żeby wagowo było jak najlżejsze nie tracąc na jakości. Wszystkie inne ustawienia pozostaw domyślne.

1. Utwórz nowy folder na przerobione zdjęcia. 

2. W Irfanview wybierz "File" -> "Batch Conversion/Rename..."
3. W ramce "Work as" zaznacz "Batch conversion"

4. W ramce "Batch conversion settings" wybierz "output format" jako "jpg". Kliknij "Options" i ustaw suwak na pożądanej jakości. Zamknij okienko klikając "ok". 
Jeśli chcesz jednocześnie zmienić rozdzielczość itp., zaznacz opcję "use advanced options (for bulk resize...)" i kliknij przycisk "Advanced". Wybierz żądane ustawienia (wcześniej zrób to na jednej fotce wybierając z głównego menu "Image" -> "Resize/Resample..."). 

5. W ramce "Output directory for result files" wybierz folder na przerobione zdjęcia (musi być inny niż folder z pierwotnymi zdjęciami).
6. W ramce z prawej strony dodaj wszystkie zdjęcia do przerowbienia
7. Kliknij przycisk "Start Batch".


----------



## Wawer

By wawerus at 2010-08-15[/IMG]


----------



## Wawer

test http://







By wawerus at 2010-08-15[/IMG]


----------



## Wawer

By wawerus at 2010-08-15[/IMG]







By wawerus at 2010-08-15[/IMG]


----------



## Wawer

By wawerus at 2010-08-15[/IMG]


----------



## Wawer

By [/IMG]


----------



## Wawer




----------



## Wawer




----------



## Wawer




----------



## Wawer




----------



## Robotsx

Próba...







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


He he! Działa:rock:


----------



## jasiek67

Próba


----------



## czarny13

próba



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Piotr1234




----------



## Piotr1234

del


----------



## tomeksas

*próba*


----------



## czjack

próba


----------



## adritt

del


----------



## copy




----------



## copy

del


----------



## copy

del


----------



## copy

del


----------



## copy

del


----------



## copy

del


----------



## copy

del


----------



## AMNM

[URL = http://img339.imageshack.us/i/pic015.jpg/ ]


----------



## es12077

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Trojden

del


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## nikmin

ImageShack.us[/IMG]


























[/URL] Uploaded with


----------



## nikmin

del


----------



## wojtekw

del


----------



## copy

del


----------



## copy

del


----------



## czjack




----------



## czjack




----------



## bR82




----------



## hook1990

del


----------



## TSZmiel

del


----------



## 625

Wrzucanie fotek przez Drag&Drop na Chrome, miazga!

http://chromestory.com/category/chrome-extensions/


----------



## TSZmiel

del


----------



## Robotsx

del


----------



## hcur

del


----------



## PhotoSoloJam

del


----------



## WB2010




----------



## fiordiligi

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5b/Berlin%2C_Geschaeftshaeuser_Leipziger_Strasse%2C_Foto_von_Waldemar_Titzenthaler%2C_1909.jpg/782px-Berlin%2C_Geschaeftshaeuser_Leipziger_Strasse%2C_Foto_von_Waldemar_Titzenthaler%2C_1909.jpg


----------



## brzydkialegupi

re


----------



## Arturas

Co zobaczę?[/IMG]http://images36.fotosik.pl/83/12e5d7e96c070d6c.jpg


----------



## Arturas




----------



## Arturas




----------



## Arturas




----------



## Arturas

oki ?


----------



## Arturas




----------



## jasiek67




----------



## PysznyTemat

Juz wszystko wiem.


----------



## jasiek67




----------



## czarny05

:lol:


----------



## FortQwerty




----------



## FortQwerty

http://s1034.photobucket.com/albums/a421/Fortqwerty/


----------



## jasiek67




----------



## dariusz.p

*test*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bbartekj

test


----------



## bbartekj

test 2


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bbartekj

test 3


----------



## bbartekj

del


----------



## bbartekj

FortQwerty said:


> http://s1034.photobucket.com/albums/a421/Fortqwerty/


test 4


----------



## PKMtym




----------



## Łukasz Kuźma

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## es12077

del


----------



## bbartekj

del


----------



## bbartekj

del


----------



## Tarantoga

*test*








próba


----------



## katar

Test 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## es12077

del


----------



## jasiek67




----------



## Robotsx

Lądowisko w Oświęcimiu




[/QUOTE]


----------



## jasiek67

del


----------



## Maciek23

http://img833.imageshack.us/i/p1000803.jpg/


----------



## Maciek23




----------



## Maciek23

test


----------



## Maciek23

http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/350/p1000804v.jpg


----------



## sarmata798

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Robotsx

test


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## marwi

test


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## marwi

test


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## marwi

test


----------



## marwi

test


----------



## marwi

marwi said:


> test
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


test


----------



## marwi

marwi said:


> test


test


----------



## marwi

test


----------



## marwi

> test


test


----------



## SIMSI

Mam pytanko.

Może już sprawa była tu poruszana. Wywaliło mi wszystkie foty na SSC, które zahostowałem na Photobucket, trochę czasu mi ich wstawienie w wielu wątkach zajęło. Ciśnienie mi to podniosło!!! Czy ktoś może podpowiedzieć, jak szybko (z automatu) można je tu odzyskać? Na Photobucket nic się nie zmieniło. Już dostałem zapytania o co cho z ich brakiem.

Nie wiem o co się rozchodzi...? Gdzie może tkwić przyczyna?


----------



## kwesto

Photobucket ma 10 GB transferu miesięcznie, zużyłeś go. Załóż 2 konto albo wykup konto PRO albo przerzuć się na imageshack 

Oczywiście zdjęcia za miesiąc się pojawią ale nie na długo.


----------



## es12077

del


----------



## Tarantoga

del


----------



## Tarantoga

del


----------



## mariuszm




----------



## mariuszm

*test*


----------



## mariuszm

test







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## mariuszm

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mariuszm




----------



## mariuszm

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## mariuszm

del


----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## rafal_sks

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## PysznyTemat




----------



## celek999

http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/1930/dsc6107.jpg


----------



## celek999

próba kolejna

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vavild

proba


----------



## mlody1

proba


----------



## mlody1

proba


----------



## mlody1

proba


----------



## lukig1




----------



## StrangerInMunich

DEL


----------



## Bomirek

*próba z picasaweb*


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## czjack




----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## gnesener

delete


----------



## gnesener

del


----------



## wwwmo




----------



## wwwmo

del


----------



## es12077

del


----------



## es12077

del


----------



## nowysacz

Witam. Jak mogę wrzucić na forum prezentacje PowerPoint ??


----------



## am70

del


----------



## Robotsx

TEST


----------



## davidss1

del


----------



## Jonny Quest

to chyba nie do konca ten temat ale skorzystam z niego
chcialem mianowicie spytac gdzie jest taka opcja zebym zaznaczyl ze przeczytalem wszystkie posty, by przy kolejnym wejsciu mogl czytac tylko te najnowsze, dzieki


----------



## deVoo

DEL


----------



## Stolper

*test*


----------



## Bomirek

*próba z "garnkiem"*


----------



## kk7

*test*

test


----------



## Rzewuski

del


----------



## Rzewuski

del


----------



## Jemba

TEST


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sirk1978

del


----------



## jarek1987




----------



## Mig77

del


----------



## Mig77

del


----------



## maxam

del


----------



## gec

del


----------



## Tomek 2008




----------



## aeronauta pl

http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/413/img0122m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## aeronauta pl

test
test


----------



## EGOista

del


----------



## Maciek23




----------



## WZZ048

Trochę nie ten wątek ale co tam. Jak wstawić gif'a jako avatar?


----------



## vulevu




----------



## K_N87

test
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-im


----------



## K_N87

jeszcze jeden...


----------



## Azig




----------



## daniek

1,2,3 1,2,3


----------



## rafal_sks

DEL


----------



## rafal_sks

DEL


----------



## Maciek23




----------



## rafal_sks

DEL


----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## 1989Kamil

DEL


----------



## grzechu_sc

del


----------



## K_N87

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ok


----------



## izabela.anna

Tutaj zdjęcie weszło, a dlaczego w innych tematach na forum nie chce wejść?
Czy ktoś zna odpowiedź?  Proszę o pomoc.


----------



## luk.w

test


----------



## luk.w

testII


----------



## luk.w




----------



## luk.w




----------



## oaktrees1969

*prrr*


----------



## oaktrees1969

pp1


----------



## oaktrees1969

111


----------



## Buran

test

[IMG=http://img863.imageshack.us/img863/5949/dsc006752.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## EGOista

del


----------



## InCommingPol

a zna ktos stronke z której mozna wrzucac zdjecia powyzej 1 mb i w pełnym rozmiarze ? bo imagehack nie ładuje mi zdjęć ponad 1 mb


----------



## EGOista

ja na imageshacku mam problem dopiero z 5mb

http://tinypic.com/ spróbuj tutaj. Tak poza tym to możesz pochodzić po forum i popatrzeć na jakich serwisach wrzucają fotorelacje  ja tak robiłem na samym początku


----------



## typekegoista

del


----------



## typekegoista

test


----------



## Carte

Ssppiinneell said:


> Mam pytanie: jak dodaje się własne zdjęcia? Chciałbym podzielić się kilkoma spostrzeżeniami odnośnie niektórych miejsc, a nie mam doświadczenia na tym forum. Może mi ktoś pomóc i krok po kroku wytłumaczyć? Będę wdzięczny.


^^
Pomoc dla początkujących – zamieszczanie zdjęć i edytuj posty


----------



## Ssppiinneell

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

PKP nocą. Zdjęcie wrzucam na próbę jako pierwszy raz jakby nie było jasne co ono ma znaczyć


----------



## darjas

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## darjas

del


----------



## darjas

darjas said:


> del


to działa :banana: tyle mojego śmiecenia


----------



## typekegoista

test


----------



## coldeye

Witam wszystkich. Właśnie założyłem konto na forum oraz na imageshack. Zdjęcia owszem pojawiły się ale w linkach. Co zrobić aby wgrywały się prosto na stronę w możliwie najlepszej jakości. Dodam, że wcześniej nie upload'owałem zdjęć. 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## coldeye

del


----------



## Papaj




----------



## coldeye

del


----------



## coldeye

By coldeyeee at 2011-06-29


----------



## coldeye

By coldeyeee at 2011-06-29


----------



## szybki88

test


----------



## Pan Kleks

Test


----------



## Pan Kleks

del


----------



## Lokoloko

*proba*


----------



## Lokoloko




----------



## Martineq

Del


----------



## Dancerus Wallace




----------



## Tomek 2008




----------



## pabloooo

del


----------



## fotel_prl

del


----------



## P.S.Kantor

Test: DEL


----------



## P.S.Kantor

Nieoczekiwany ciąg dalszy komórkowej fotorelacji z Dworca. Jakość wiadoma.

Z wieżyczki centralnego ryzalitu zdjęto kilka górnych poziomów rusztowania, odsłaniając jej malowanie.





Porównując to z próbnym pokryciem na zachodniej elewacji, nieśmiało wnioskuję, że testują wariant ciemniejszy. Mogę się jednak mylić.



Wnętrza.
Na peronie czwartym zamontowano drewniany pochwyt na szklanych balustradach.











Całość zaczyna prezentować się oszałamiająco elegancko. W trakcie robienia zdjęć minąłem grupę jakichś zagranicznych gości, którzy z ciekawością oglądali cały remont, ale zdecydowanie największą uwagę skupiali właśnie na balustradzie.



Przy okazji: między klinkierową cegłą a pasem balustrady pozostawiono duży dystans. Ktoś wie po co?



Idziemy w stronę zejścia do drugiego (zamkniętego) tunelu. Po drodze mijamy szklony właśnie kiosk:







I tu następuje najmniej miły moment. Podtorze wygląda tak:



Co było do przewidzenia, nikt nie respektuje zakazu korzystania z toalet na stacji. W efekcie wszędzie walają się resztki papieru toaletowego pływające w podejrzanych kałużach. Całość nie tylko źle wygląda; również śmierdzi. Stojąc przy krawędzi to naprawdę da się odczuć.





W zamkniętym tunelu trwają pracę przy użyciu ciężkiego sprzętu.



Woda wydaje się być istotnym problemem. Do dopiero wykopanego kanału napłynęła już całkiem spora ilość.




Detale odrestaurowanej secesyjnej balustrady.





W ścianie wieńczącej główną halę nadal brakuje kilku szyb.





I na koniec: ktoś orientuje się, co to za prostokątne pole? Okrągłe są przeznaczone na świetliki, ale to?



Pytanie techniczne od niedoświadczonego forumowicza: w jaki sposób kodować obrazki, by nie trzeba było w nie klikać, tylko było widoczne w całości od razu na stronie? korzystać z jakiegoś innego hostingu?

Z góry dzięki za rady i pozdrowienia dla wszystkich!


----------



## P.S.Kantor

Nieoczekiwany ciąg dalszy komórkowej fotorelacji z Dworca. Jakość wiadoma.

Z wieżyczki centralnego ryzalitu zdjęto kilka górnych poziomów rusztowania, odsłaniając jej malowanie.





Porównując to z próbnym pokryciem na zachodniej elewacji, nieśmiało wnioskuję, że testują wariant ciemniejszy. Mogę się jednak mylić.



Wnętrza.
Na peronie czwartym zamontowano drewniany pochwyt na szklanych balustradach.











Całość zaczyna prezentować się oszałamiająco elegancko. W trakcie robienia zdjęć minąłem grupę jakichś zagranicznych gości, którzy z ciekawością oglądali cały remont, ale zdecydowanie największą uwagę skupiali właśnie na balustradzie.



Przy okazji: między klinkierową cegłą a pasem balustrady pozostawiono duży dystans. Ktoś wie po co?



Idziemy w stronę zejścia do drugiego (zamkniętego) tunelu. Po drodze mijamy szklony właśnie kiosk:







I tu następuje najmniej miły moment. Podtorze wygląda tak:



Co było do przewidzenia, nikt nie respektuje zakazu korzystania z toalet na stacji. W efekcie wszędzie walają się resztki papieru toaletowego pływające w podejrzanych kałużach. Całość nie tylko źle wygląda; również śmierdzi. Stojąc przy krawędzi to naprawdę da się odczuć.





W zamkniętym tunelu trwają pracę przy użyciu ciężkiego sprzętu.



Woda wydaje się być istotnym problemem. Do dopiero wykopanego kanału napłynęła już całkiem spora ilość.




Detale odrestaurowanej secesyjnej balustrady.





W ścianie wieńczącej główną halę nadal brakuje kilku szyb.





I na koniec: ktoś orientuje się, co to za prostokątne pole? Okrągłe są przeznaczone na świetliki, ale to?



Pytanie techniczne od niedoświadczonego forumowicza: w jaki sposób kodować obrazki, by nie trzeba było w nie klikać, tylko było widoczne w całości od razu na stronie? korzystać z jakiegoś innego hostingu?

Z góry dzięki za rady i pozdrowienia dla wszystkich!


----------



## P.S.Kantor

Test: DEL


----------



## P.S.Kantor




----------



## P.S.Kantor

Test: DEL


----------



## NowyPremier

test


----------



## Bomirek




----------



## topis1

Kilka zdjęć z dzisiejszego spaceru. I na początek - dzień dobry! to mój pierwszy post


----------



## demen87

*test*


----------



## P.S.Kantor

Test: DEL


----------



## daniek

1.2.3


----------



## ewka

del


----------



## Bomirek

del


----------



## chodzeiogladam




----------



## P.S.Kantor

Test: DEL


----------



## Jaaro

By jarekb at 2011-07-31


----------



## Poliglut




----------



## marku

del

del


----------



## Poliglut

del


----------



## Noxid




----------



## skrzetuski

del


----------



## Trojden

del


----------



## skansen

1.









2. 









3.


----------



## Hiszpan_CK

test




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hiszpan_CK

test kilka
1.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

3.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

4.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Darko1967

Test
Ceske Budejowice


----------



## Darko1967

test


----------



## 'renegat'

test
1.









2.


----------



## Ozon

test


----------



## EL1908

del


----------



## leszek241

del


----------



## Castor90

test


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## diabelek771

del


----------



## typekegoista

test


----------



## typekegoista




----------



## cann

Del


----------



## siouxy

del


----------



## RadoslawJ

Test WD534


----------



## lum99

testing testing


----------



## vvoytas

test.


----------



## Irizar

test


----------



## dariusz.p

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## maxam

DEL


----------



## P.S.Kantor

TEST:


----------



## gnesener




----------



## kamil1260

test


----------



## kamil1260




----------



## makabreska

del


----------



## DooCharles

del


----------



## giddings

DooCharles said:


> del


----------



## P.S.Kantor

PICASA TEST

DEL


----------



## czjack




----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

test


----------



## re-drum

[IMG=http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/3492/6listopad2011.png][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## karol.ldz

test


----------



## ypard

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ypard

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/444/pb020112.jpg/]







[/URL]


----------



## ypard




----------



## gdynianin8

test


----------



## [email protected]

*test*


----------



## kmieciu

*Fotorelacje*

*A2 Świecko - Nowy Tomyśl:*
1. 29.04.2009 klik

2. klik

3. klik

4. klik


*Lubuskie Infrastruktura Drogowa:*
- DW134 DW137 Obwodnica Ośna Lubuskiego


*Infrastruktura Kolejowa:*


----------



## giddings

del


----------



## giddings

test


----------



## giddings

del


----------



## Ares

del


----------



## Ares

del


----------



## giddings




----------



## giddings




----------



## giddings

del


----------



## giddings

del.


----------



## kalin4

*test*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## giddings




----------



## giddings

kalin4 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Jedwabiste !!!.


----------



## kalin4

*test*

też mi się podoba giddings kay:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/2hwrqwxs.jpg/









By kalin4 at 2011-11-13


----------



## greg73

del


----------



## V480

test *:
*[/URL


----------



## P.S.Kantor

TEST:

DEL


----------



## maxam

del


----------



## davidss1

del


----------



## giddings

del


----------



## giddings

del


----------



## giddings




----------



## ardjan




----------



## duzy JOHN

del


----------



## MartinoAprile'76

del


----------



## klucznik




----------



## klucznik

del


----------



## bOol

del


----------



## mr.lovalova

del


----------



## Maciek23

del


----------



## Maciek23

del


----------



## Maciek23

del


----------



## vulevu

http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/29145/Moving_Platform__kolej_przyszlosci.htm


----------



## masiu

test
ok
del


----------



## Tomek 2008

del


----------



## EGOista

Z prawej strony masz nagłówek* zamieść ten obraz*, rozwiń go i skopiuj "*Kod forum*". Wklej go tu i będzie git



mi działa


http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/982/dsc0003002.jpg


----------



## Jakub

2_2 by How high can you fly?, on Flickr


----------



## markoc

del


----------



## markoc

del


----------



## markoc

test 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Redzio

test


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dziura pl




----------



## dziura pl




----------



## dziura pl




----------



## dziura pl




----------



## Krzyżulec

test:









By hupgum


----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## Wudeta

test







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## miski




----------



## miski

EGOista said:


> Z prawej strony masz nagłówek* zamieść ten obraz*, rozwiń go i skopiuj "*Kod forum*". Wklej go tu i będzie git
> 
> 
> 
> mi działa


Ok dzieki juz wiem w czym problem był


----------



## maarcinek1983

test








By maarcinek1983 at 2012-03-07


----------



## Wudeta

test


----------



## Wudeta

test


----------



## Wudeta

test


----------



## Wudeta




----------



## hqw

...


----------



## Rusonaldo




----------



## hattivat25

test


----------



## Bartolomeo59

del



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## roch.kowalski




----------



## maarcinek1983

http://http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/31518/Swingi_na_Wegrzech_juz_z_pasazerami.htm


----------



## Trojden

del


----------



## plus ratio quam vis

*próba*


----------



## zn10

del


----------



## Tomek 2008

http://g.co/maps/yx3jp


http://g.co/maps/yjc3y


----------



## Strzała

del


----------



## Jakub

del


----------



## zn10

del


----------



## wikiman111

del


----------



## NetGda

del


----------



## NetGda

del


----------



## gk5

del


----------



## dexter2

del


----------



## zn10

del


----------



## hook1990

del


----------



## Rosenfeld

...


----------



## Rosenfeld




----------



## Rosenfeld

...


----------



## czjack

http://pwsz.chelm.pl/fundusze_ue/CSI_Bud_gal/index.php


----------



## Nynuzdw

TEST


----------



## A & D

By ronidawidek at 2012-04-05


----------



## Trojden

del


----------



## tomess

del


----------



## humorek

del


----------



## marcomit

del


----------



## marcomit

del


----------



## marcomit

del


----------



## piotrek077




----------



## piotrek077




----------



## mihao

*proba*

troche nowej zelandii


----------



## simon_says

Węzeł Pruszków widok w stronę Konotopy







http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/wezelpruszkowwstronekon.jpg


----------



## simon_says

test


----------



## redo87

del


----------



## jtp77

test








By jtp77 at 2012-04-15


----------



## michal_p

del


----------



## Krzysztofg22

Estetyka stacji kolejowych: Zapytaj ministra o krzywy peron
„Zapytaj ministra o krzywy peron” – taki wątek pojawił się kilka tygodni temu na forum Skyscrapercity. Forumowicze zorganizowali akcję, w ramach której wysyłali do Ministerstwa Transportu e-maile,w których sygnalizują problem jakości remontowanych peronów stacji Gdynia Główna oraz innych stacji modernizowanych na sieci PKP PLK. Ministerstwo odpowiedziało, ale list nie satysfakcjonuje forumowiczów.

Fot. Leszek Ochmański
Przyporządkowane tagi:
Gdynia Główna (12) , Ministerstwo Transportu (35) , PKP PLK (2152)
Od początku marca forumowicze wysyłali do resortu transportu e-maile z listem, w którym postawione są liczne pytania w sprawie estetyki modernizowanej stacji Gdynia Główna oraz jakości przeprowadzonych prac. Forumowicze mieli poparcie w postaci wcześniejszego listu wiceministra transportu Andrzeja Massela, który pisze, że rzeczywiście w Polsce istnieje problem co do tego, jak przeprowadzane są modernizacje obiektów kolejowych, szczególnie pod kątem ich użyteczności dla pasażerów i estetyki.
W liście forumowiczów do ministerstwa zawarte są pytania, m. in. o to, czy resort transportu obejmie większą uwagą kwestie estetyczne oraz funkcjonalne przy przebudowie stacji kolejowych, czy poprawione zostaną elementy infrastruktury, które do tej pory wyremontowano w sposób nieudolny, oraz czy minister znajdzie środki na poprawę estetyki na kluczowych remontowanych stacjach, gdzie w ogóle nie zadbano o to, aby mogły one dorównać swoim poziomem stacjom w innych krajach europejskich (o sprawie pisaliśmy tutaj).
Rzecznik resortu transportu Mikołaj Karpiński odpowiedział na pismo forumowiczów wspieranych przez Forum Rozwoju Aglomeracji Gdańskiej. Prezentujemy treść listu rzecznika Ministerstwa Transportu:
Zgodnie z informacją przekazaną przez Pana Ministra w piśmie TI2gb-0781-274(1)/2011 z dnia 28 grudnia 2011 roku, będącą odpowiedzią na wspólny apel stowarzyszeń Forum Rozwoju Aglomeracji Gdańskiej oraz Inwestycje Dla Poznania, w którym zarządca infrastruktury został zobowiązany do zwrócenia uwagi i przywiązania większej dbałości do szczegółów przy projektowaniu rozwiązań architektonicznych i komunikacyjnych, PKP Polskie Linie Kolejowe S.A. zobowiązały się do przeanalizowania niedogodności mogących powstać wskutek niedostatków funkcjonalno – użytkowych, pod kątem ustalenia możliwości ich ograniczenia. Analizy te dotyczyć będą zwłaszcza zagospodarowania peronów elementami małej architektury, które nie stanowią budowli w rozumieniu ustawy prawo budowlane.
Należy jednak zauważyć, że w odniesieniu do rozwiązań konstrukcyjnych i nawierzchniowych na obiektach będących w trakcie kończonej modernizacji nie można wprowadzać ponownych zmian, gdyż nie zezwalają na to przepisy odrębne dotyczące prawa zamówień publicznych, trwałości projektu oraz gospodarowania zasobami publicznymi.
W piśmie stowarzyszeń Forum Rozwoju Aglomeracji Gdańskiej oraz Inwestycje Dla Poznania podniesiono kwestię estetyki na stacji Poznań i Gdynia Główna. Na stacji Poznań realizowane jest zadanie „Przebudowa po stronie wschodniej stacji Poznań Główny, peronów nr 1, 2, 3, wiat peronowych i zejść do podziemnego przejścia wraz z jego modernizacją i budową nowego przejścia w poziomie szyn (…)”. Zadanie to jest obecnie w końcowej fazie realizacji z planowanym terminem zakończenia do 30 kwietnia 2012 roku. W związku z powyższym, na tym etapie nie przewiduje się już wprowadzania zmian w zakresie robót i w przyjętych rozwiązaniach.
Na stacji Gdynia Główna w ramach zadania „Modernizacja linii kolejowej E 65/C-E 65 na odcinku Warszawa – Gdynia na obszarze LCS Gdańsk, LCS Gdynia” prace budowlane prowadzone są od marca 2011 roku zgodnie z Decyzją o pozwolenie na budowę oraz opracowaną dokumentacją projektową przyjętą do realizacji przez Komisję Opiniowania Projektów Inwestycyjnych.
Dokumentacja projektowa została zaprojektowana zgodnie z wymogami Studium Wykonalności opracowanym dla linii kolejowej E65 oraz na podstawie „Wytycznych dotyczących zasad estetyzacji i kolorystyki budynków i budowli kolejowych służących do prowadzenia ruchu kolejowego i obsługi podróżnych oraz elementów informacji wizualnej – opracowanie PKP Polskich Linii Kolejowych SA z grudnia 2003 roku. Dokonywanie w chwili obecnej modyfikacji dokumentacji budowlanej, na tym etapie realizacji robót, spowoduje wstrzymanie prac oraz narazi zamawiającego na roszczenia finansowe i terminowe wykonawców robót.
Generalnie dla wszystkich toczących się już inwestycji, wszelkie zmiany zakresu robót, standardu wykonania lub użytych materiałów mogą narazić spółkę PKP Polskie Linie Kolejowe S.A. na zarzut naruszenia przepisów Ustawy Prawo Zamówień Publicznych.
Uwagi i propozycje zgłoszone przez Stowarzyszenie „Inwestycje dla Poznania” zostaną natomiast wzięte pod uwagę podczas aktualizacji dokumentacji projektowej dla zadania „Modernizacja infrastruktury kolejowej w obrębie peronów na stacji Poznań Główny – strona zachodnia”. Zadanie to zostanie zrealizowane w latach 2012-2014.
Należy zauważyć, że ingerencje dla inwestycji infrastrukturalnych prowadzonych lub zakończonych w oparciu o finansowanie ze środków unijnych w ramach Programu Operacyjnego Infrastruktura i Środowisko (POIiŚ) mogą naruszać zasadę trwałości projektu, co w konsekwencji może spowodować konieczność zwrotu całości dotacji do budżetu UE.
Należy zauważyć, że PKP Polskie Linie Kolejowe SA zobowiązały się do przeanalizowania niedogodności mogących powstać wskutek niedostatków funkcjonalno - użytkowych w różnych aspektach pod kątem ustalenia możliwości ograniczenia ich uciążliwości. Równolegle do działań podejmowanych przez PKP PLK SA również spółka PKP SA w ramach „Umowy o dofinansowanie z budżetu państwa kosztów przebudowy dworców kolejowych realizowanych przez PKP SA” realizuje zadania przebudowy 73 dworców kolejowych. Umowa ta uwzględnia realizacje następujących celów: poprawa obsługi i bezpieczeństwa pasażerów, poprawa stanu technicznego obiektów dworcowych, zwiększenie dostępności budynku dworca dla osób o ograniczonej możliwości poruszania się, poprawa ogólne estetyki dworców i terenów przyległych, w tym warunków sanitarno – higienicznych i bezpieczeństwa.
Niezależnie od powyższego, w ramach zespołu ds. koordynacji inwestycji dworcowych i liniowych, którego członkami są między innymi przedstawiciele PKP SA, Dworce Kolejowe SA, PKP Polskie Linie Kolejowe SA oraz Ministerstwa Transportu, Budownictwa i Gospodarki Morskiej omawiane są wszelkie problemy związane z bieżącą realizacją inwestycji infrastrukturalnych i dworcowych – w tym również zastosowanych rozwiązań funkcjonalnych.
Forumowicze Skyscrapercity mają uwagi co do zasadności części argumentów ministerstwa. Na forum zamieszczone zostało oficjalne stanowisko uczestników akcji. Niżej publikujemy jego treść:
Mieszkańcy miast, w których na głównych stacjach przebudowano perony według najniższego możliwego standardu estetycznego oraz funkcjonalnego, widząc jakość odnowionych dworców oraz infrastruktury obsługi podróżnych na stacjach Kraków Główny, Warszawa Centralna, Wrocław Główny i przystanku osobowym Warszawa Stadion kategorycznie nie zgadzają się na traktowanie ich miast jak podrzędnych mieścin.
Chcemy, aby główne dworce w naszych miastach były naszą wizytówką, a nie powodem wstydu i zgorszenia dla mieszkańców oraz wszystkich przyjezdnych z nich korzystających. Nie akceptujemy podejścia urzędników z Ministerstwa Transportu, Budownictwa i Gospodarki Morskiej, które obarcza winą za niemożność poprawienia przynajmniej uchybień estetycznych i funkcjonalnych wyłącznie kwestię formalne. Jest to próba tuszowanie niekompetencji osób odpowiedzialnych za przygotowanie tych inwestycji oraz braku systemowego podejścia do estetyki infrastruktury obsługi podróżnych na głównych stacjach pasażerskich w kraju.
My, mieszkańcy miast skrzywdzonych „krzywym peronem”, żądamy traktowania na równi z mieszkańcami Krakowa, Warszawy i Wrocławia. Chcemy estetycznych i funkcjonalnych dworców!
Inwestycje na stacjach Poznań Główny oraz Katowice nie są realizowane ze środków unijnych, dlatego nie dotyczy ich zasada trwałości projektu. W Poznaniu perony przebudowywane są ze środków własnych spółki PKP PLK SA, a w Katowicach modernizacja finansowana jest z krajowych środków budżetowych. W obu przypadkach możliwa jest ingerencja w przebudowane elementy infrastruktury obsługi podróżnych bez niebezpieczeństwa utraty dotacji z funduszy unijnych.
Zmiana zakresu rzeczowego zamówienia publicznego wcale nie musi narażać spółki PKP PLK SA na problemy ze strony Urzędu Zamówień Publicznych. Centrum Realizacji Inwestycji oddział w Poznaniu w trakcie trwania prac modernizacyjnych na stacji Poznań Główny aneksował sześciokrotnie umowę z wykonawcą, konsorcjum firm PRKiI SA oraz INFRAKOL sc, znacząco zmieniając zakres robót budowlanych w stosunku do wyjściowej dokumentacji technicznej. Między innymi zrezygnowano ze ścianki peronowej typu LF na rzeczy zwykłych płyt krawędziowych. Z powodu przygotowywanej budowy parkingu nadziemnego nad peronami zrezygnowano z remontu i powtórnej instalacji wiat na peronach. Ponadto w związku z planowaną budową peronu dla Kolei Dużych Prędkości (tzw. nowego peronu 4), całkowicie zmieniono ukształtowanie przejścia podziemnego pod peronem 3, umożliwiając jego przedłużenie w kierunku wschodnim.
Art. 67 ust. 1 pkt 6 ustawy o prawie zamówień publicznych w określonych warunkach daje możliwość podmiotowi publicznemu powierzenie wykonawcy wcześniej wybranemu w przetargu zamówieniowym na roboty uzupełniające.
Uchybienia w estetyce i funkcjonalności infrastruktury obsługi podróżnych na głównych stacjach pasażerskich w kraju wcale nie muszą być poprawione w ramach obecnie realizowanych zleceń na prace budowlane. Nadanie tym stacjom europejskiego standardu estetycznego oraz funkcjonalnego może nastąpić poprzez wprowadzenie odrębnych zadań remontowych do planów inwestycyjnych na najbliższe lata oraz zapewnieniu tym zadaniom należytego finansowania z budżetu państwa.
Prace mające na celu poprawę estetyki i funkcjonalności elementów infrastruktury obsługi podróżnych wcale nie muszą się wiązać ze stratami dla budżetu państwa oraz zarządcy infrastruktury kolejowej. Wymiana nawierzchni peronów i małej architektury na bardziej estetyczne i trwałe wiąże się z odzyskaniem obecnie użytkowanych materiałów oraz możliwością ich ponownego wykorzystania na modernizowanych lub rewitalizowanych stacjach i przystankach, które nie pełnią tak ważnej funkcji w systemie pasażerskiego transportu kolejowego.


----------



## da_JJ

próba


no, teraz jest dobrze


----------



## leszek241

del


----------



## Marcino




----------



## luk.w




----------



## luk.w




----------



## luk.w




----------



## makabreska

del


----------



## Lukikon




----------



## massive

del


----------



## massive

del


----------



## dwiegruszki

del


----------



## dwiegruszki

del


----------



## plus ratio quam vis

jrfjv


----------



## NetGda

del


----------



## NetGda

del


----------



## NetGda

..


----------



## lum99

...


----------



## cracko

....


----------



## hook1990




----------



## tomess

del


----------



## kris1988




----------



## kris1988

ja


----------



## Krzysztofg22




----------



## jar_007

625 said:


> Używaj plug-ina Drag2up, upraszcza niesamowicie działanie i zastępuje wszelki hosting fotek!


Dla mnie rewelacja. Podkleić to do pierwszego posta! 
Teraz jak ktoś wyskoczy z lokalizacją d:fotki/... to już będzie mniej śmieszne
Jeszcze uwaga techniczna - nie trzeba restartować przeglądarki, ale zróbcie to bo inaczej zamuli. 
test:


----------



## jemek

*x*

del


----------



## jemek

del


----------



## Redzio

del


----------



## mario shadow

puszcza bolimowska


----------



## telesfor14

del


----------



## sebo.modek

test


----------



## creamer

sprawdzam:


----------



## zbiodra

*Test*

test


----------



## giddings

del.


----------



## SoryGregory

del


----------



## michalmmm

del


----------



## giddings

DEL.


----------



## meyde9

Del


----------



## pilasss

del


----------



## Rusonaldo




----------



## fazi10

witam znacie darmowe hostingi zdjec bez limitu po zarejestrowaniu bez miesiecznych opłat i bez limitu dodany zdjec na imageshacku skończyło mi się konto czyli wrzuciłem 500 zdjęć i lipa


----------



## Dakaro

del


----------



## czjack

del


----------



## CarlitoLbn




----------



## bacique

test


----------



## Bogdan2

test


----------



## tomess

del


----------



## lexus400

test




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Humphrey

test


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kamilost

*tytuł test*

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

Test2

1. 









2. 









3. 









cdn ...


----------



## kamilost

7. 









8. 









9.


----------



## kamilost

4. 









5. 









6. 









cdn ...


----------



## kamil1260

Shot at 2012-08-22


----------



## Bartolomeo59

del


----------



## Szczeciniarz

fazi10 said:


> witam znacie darmowe hostingi zdjec bez limitu po zarejestrowaniu bez miesiecznych opłat i bez limitu dodany zdjec na imageshacku skończyło mi się konto czyli wrzuciłem 500 zdjęć i lipa


A próbowałeś założyć nowe konto?


----------



## lum99

del


----------



## XKF

del


----------



## chwaliszew




----------



## vizjoner




----------



## adpiter

del


----------



## czjack

del


----------



## Rusonaldo

Del


----------



## dwiegruszki

del


----------



## aduis




----------



## aduis

del


----------



## Pit 1982

kukurydza










ddff










takie tam










Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## Road Warrior

del


----------



## Polex

Próbny upload

(...)

Cdn ...


----------



## Polex

del


----------



## Polex

del


----------



## Polex

del


----------



## Polex

Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## Polex

Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## lulek89

próba

1. zaczynamy









2. zakręty!!!!









3. wąskoo









4. drogo-podwórko









Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


edit: O, działa


----------



## bjulding

del


----------



## leszekbombka

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article13057972/Polen-hamstern-Zucker-in-deutschen-Supermaerkten.html


----------



## Road Warrior

del


----------



## Road Warrior

del


----------



## Road Warrior

del


----------



## bacique

del


----------



## czarekt

del


----------



## czjack

del


----------



## traxx95

del


----------



## es12077

del


----------



## NetGda

del


----------



## dzidzius




----------



## Papaj

del


----------



## zagłębiak1




----------



## P.S.Kantor

TEST


----------



## mkuldane

del


----------



## mkuldane

del


----------



## tomeeek07

DEL


----------



## traxx95

Del


----------



## karol.ldz




----------



## Grobell

1. abc.





test


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## morkop

kamilost said:


> del


----------



## morkop

morkop said:


>


[img=http://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/688/ss3ok.png]
[img=http://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/803/ss2ko.png]
[img=http://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/560/ss1mf.png]


www


----------



## Rmxdaniel

1. Prace









Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## Trojden

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## bartek76

*test wklejania zdjęć*


----------



## bartek76

*test wklejania zdjęć nr 2*

del


----------



## bartek76

*test wklejania zdjęć nr 3, sorry*

Del


----------



## Rusonaldo




----------



## Cześnik

próba - del


----------



## MaykiOZP

del


----------



## smirnov777

<a href="http://www.imagebam.com/image/5bea20239630862" target="_blank"><img src="http://thumbnails104.imagebam.com/23964/5bea20239630862.jpg" alt="imagebam.com"></a>


----------



## Grobell

del


----------



## Pepik

del


----------



## zoltar99

del


----------



## zoltar99

del


----------



## goral_kamil

Testuje automatyczną fotorelację 

1. Florence 









Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


*EDIT*: Działa, a post do usunięcia


----------



## robekkk123

del


----------



## EGOista

del


----------



## Grobell

del


----------



## Tarnoven

cvxzxvcxvxcvxcczxv

1. foto 1









Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## Puritan

del


----------



## MaykiOZP




----------



## Grobell

del


----------



## margr




----------



## VascodaGama




----------



## VascodaGama




----------



## VascodaGama




----------



## Road Warrior

del


----------



## VascodaGama




----------



## copy

del


----------



## es12077

del


----------



## krzysztof_wolf

del


----------



## Marooo

*test*


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## Kiciket




----------



## Rusonaldo

b























c


----------



## Castor90

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

test










10. 









11. 









12. 









13. 









14. 









15. 









16. 









17. 









18.


----------



## kamilost

19. 









20. 









21. 









22. 









23. 









24. 









25. 









26. 









27. 









Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## Lotus.A

Mam pytanie jak się dodaje awatara.Już nie aktualne.


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

test


----------



## kamilost

test2


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## Grobell

test


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## Noon




----------



## czjack

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## kamilost

del


----------



## Duduś56

zima


----------



## Duduś56




----------



## Duduś56




----------



## Duduś56

Zima


----------



## rafal_sks

test


----------



## polishbastard

test


----------



## Rafal_T

*test test*

testa


----------



## lexus400

test


----------



## lexus400

test


----------



## luk140

Witam TEST


----------



## Ozon

test


----------



## Road Warrior

del


----------



## Road Warrior




----------



## fluder

test


----------



## NetGda

del


----------



## NetGda

del


----------



## NetGda

del


----------



## Tarnoven




----------



## gk5

del


----------



## lukaszek89

del


----------



## qpo

del


----------



## budowniczy S

*test*

del


----------



## TaraŚ1

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## punter_PL

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hipolit




----------



## ACON

test

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=118hpjq&s=5


----------



## ACON

test

http://pics.tinypic.pl/i/00430/jkdsc19ntr3q.jpg


----------



## ACON

test


----------



## ACON

test


----------



## dziubu

test http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/12e5d7e96c070d6c.html#


----------



## gk5

del


----------



## Krzysztofg22

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Krzysztofg22

del


----------



## Krzysztofg22

del


----------



## Krzysztofg22

del


----------



## Krzysztofg22

del


----------



## Krzysztofg22

del


----------



## maks50

test
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/000068446a3686d8.html


----------



## maks50

test


----------



## maks50

test


----------



## maks50

test


----------



## Trojden

del


----------



## wssk8

1. test









Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## karol.ldz

test


----------



## Hyde90

]


----------



## redzik




----------



## zagłębiak1




----------



## Duduś56

1


----------



## Duduś56

1
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/ma8v.jpg/


----------



## Duduś56

1


----------



## luk140

sdfsg


----------



## GelooB

del


----------



## speedy_gonzales

DEL


----------



## GelooB

del


----------



## maxam

del


----------



## Jaimar

del


----------



## EGOista

del


----------



## ramka999

Del


----------



## ramka999

Del


----------



## eMKejx

I dont know where to post it, if its wrong sorry for spam our north neighbourhood 

I would like to know which or where do you have "best" - "better" - "nice" Christmas market???

Krakow or Warszava?

Thank you for your reply guys  We are 8-10 people from Slovakia and we want to invite your traditional Christmas market in on of this two cities.


----------



## SEQUIN

del


----------



## Ogriszp

del


----------



## speedy_gonzales

DEL


----------



## Red Poppy

*próba*

Aaa


----------



## wesoly.wroc

Próba


----------



## wesoly.wroc

2 próba


----------



## sta3cent

Test


----------



## Fiki63




----------



## Fiki63

Widok w stronę Szczecina


----------



## Grobell

test


----------



## giddings

https://plus.google.com/photos/117079497381918316719/albums/5785104057784588465











https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAALko/lpTzjt1xFKA/w197-h134-p/2013121004


----------



## giddings




----------



## NHitman

edit


----------



## Road Warrior

del


----------



## Fiki63




----------



## Fiki63




----------



## daniel_k

Próba


----------



## budowniczy S




----------



## budowniczy S




----------



## PanRafał

del


----------



## FRANK B.

test


----------



## maleczki

test


----------



## dżibi

del


----------



## speedy_gonzales

del


----------



## kunex

del


----------



## Shooter85

test4


----------



## Shooter85

te


----------



## Shooter85

tee


----------



## Shooter85

test 9


----------



## Shooter85

test10


----------



## LukaK

del


----------



## LukaK

test 2


----------



## LukaK

test 3


----------



## LukaK

test 4


----------



## LukaK

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:test 5hno:hno:hno::fiddle:


----------



## LukaK

dgfdgdfgdfgdg


----------



## LukaK

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum


----------



## LukaK

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum ^^:007::cheers1::badnews::hug::dance::siren:


----------



## LukaK

hno::nuts::cheers::banana::bash:Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum wrwerwerwer


----------



## nieznany

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum


----------



## nieznany

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum


----------



## nieznany

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow n


----------



## nieznany

nvnvbnvbvn


----------



## nieznany

Temat o tablicach nie zalicza postów


----------



## nieznany

a szkoda....


----------



## mydelniczka

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum 2


----------



## mydelniczka

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum 3


----------



## mydelniczka

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum 4


----------



## mydelniczka

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum 5


----------



## mydelniczka

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum 6


----------



## mydelniczka

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum 7


----------



## mydelniczka

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum 8


----------



## mydelniczka

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum 9


----------



## mydelniczka

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum 10


----------



## RLU

*test*


----------



## rowerzysta

test
https://imageshack.com/i/2h43grj


----------



## rowerzysta

test
http://imageshack.com/a/img89/4049/43gr.jpg


----------



## rowerzysta

test


----------



## ACON

test


----------



## ACON

https://maps.google.pl/maps?q=nakło...gl=pl&ei=sqATU6ikJomN0AXjm4GYAg&ved=0CIMBELYD


----------



## NetGda

del


----------



## es12077

del


----------



## maarcinek1983




----------



## maarcinek1983

Witam , wrzucam kilka zdjęć z otwartego bistro na stacji Orlen (Mop Wieszowa - śląski odcinek A1)
Pozdrawiam serdecznie 


1. Wnętrza bistro









2.









3.









4.









Cdn ...


----------



## maarcinek1983

5. Menu









6. Tak wygląda standardowe i najbardziej popularne danie w bistro  nie ma to jak poświęcać się dla forum 









7. I nowość na Mopie - mapka drogoa Polski - bardzo aktualna już z takimi odcinkami jak Czerniewice - Włocławek...









8. Mapa Śląska i Zabrza...









9. Oraz atrakcje Zabrza i okolic









Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## bart.obm

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum (1)


----------



## bart.obm

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum (2)


----------



## bart.obm

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum (3)


----------



## bart.obm

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum (4)


----------



## bart.obm

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum (5)


----------



## bart.obm

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum (6)


----------



## bart.obm

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum (7)


----------



## bart.obm

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum (8)


----------



## bart.obm

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum (9)


----------



## bart.obm

Aby dodawac zdjecia nalezy miec co najmniej 10 postow na forum


----------



## budowniczy S

schematy S3, S8, S69, D3


----------



## Stokrotka76

Brakuje mi tylko 5 postów, abym mogła dodawać zdjęcia


----------



## Stokrotka76

Brakuje mi tylko 4 postów, abym mogła dodawać zdjęcia


----------



## Stokrotka76

Brakuje już mi tylko 3 postów abym mogła dodawać zdjęcia


----------



## Stokrotka76

Jeszcze tylko 2 posty i będę mogła dodawać zdjęcia


----------



## Stokrotka76

Brakuje mi już tylko 1 post do tego, abym mogła dodawać zdjęcia


----------



## Red Poppy

*próba*

próba postu


----------



## Red Poppy

*próba*

próba 2


----------



## Red Poppy

*próba*

próba 3


----------



## Red Poppy

*próba*

próba 4


----------



## Red Poppy

*próba*

próba 5


----------



## harthausen

próba


----------



## kalwert

del


----------



## kalwert

del


----------



## kalwert

del


----------



## kalwert

del


----------



## kalwert

del


----------



## Wiedenka

Ten poradnik nie działa.


----------



## myszoman

Ktoś próbował używać dropboxa jako hosting zdjęć na forum? Coś mi nie wychodzi


----------



## Wiedenka

Test 1


----------



## Wiedenka

test 2


----------



## Wiedenka

test 3


----------



## Wiedenka

test 4


----------



## Wiedenka

test 5


----------



## Wiedenka

Test 6


----------



## Wiedenka

Test 7


----------



## gooleever

Tes


----------



## gooleever

Test


----------



## gooleever

Test 2


----------



## gooleever

Test 3


----------



## giddings




----------



## giddings




----------



## KOSG




----------



## Bartonet

test


----------



## myszoman

Test photobucket ios


----------



## Noon




----------



## Noon




----------



## Bang!

test


----------



## Piotrzet

test


----------



## Merix

Test01


----------



## Merix

Test02


----------



## Merix

Test03


----------



## Merix

Test04


----------



## Merix

Test05


----------



## Merix

Test06


----------



## Merix

Test08


----------



## Merix

Test09


----------



## Trojden

del


----------



## Trojden

del


----------



## greg111

*próba*


----------



## morskafala

del


----------



## okruszek11




----------



## okruszek11

[/URL]


----------



## okruszek11




----------



## cooinda

del


----------



## budowniczy S




----------



## Guermo




----------



## Guermo




----------



## Polex

del

Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## Polex

del











Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## Polex

del


----------



## Polex

del


----------



## assassin11

*Test*

Test


----------



## assassin11

test


----------



## assassin11

test3


----------



## assassin11

test4


----------



## epistolarny




----------



## Lao Che




----------



## Miguel_PL




----------



## Birdmanek1985

del.


----------



## lubliner_100

Próba 1 ( .........)

1.









2.









3.


----------



## Tygrysek

del


----------



## AuroraBorealis

Próba


----------



## jaco78

[/url]P1010127 by barcafan_78, on Flickr[/IMG]Pomoże ktoś jak wrzucać z Flickra? Totalnie nie mogę się połapać


Który link z Flickra skopiować aby dodać zdjęcie? Bo nie mogę znaleść właściwego, wie ktos?


----------



## rowerzysta

https://imageshack.com/i/f02e106cj


----------



## rowerzysta

https://imageshack.com/i/ez7af2c4j


----------



## rowerzysta

<a target="_blank" href="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/540/2e106c.jpg/"><img src="http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/540/2e106c.jpg" border="0"></a>


----------



## rowerzysta

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/540/2e106c.jpg


----------



## rowerzysta

[IMG=http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/540/2e106c.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## gelob

del


----------



## gelob

del


----------



## NetGda

del


----------



## jaco78

P4111924 by barcafan_78, on Flickr


----------



## Archaniol68




----------



## Archaniol68

Zdjęcie z Imageshacka

Dlaczego to takie małe? Wrzuciłem do albumu fotki rozmiaru 800x600.


----------



## Archaniol68




----------



## killkamill

del


----------



## oli71




----------



## oli71




----------



## oli71




----------



## mark_m




----------



## mark_m

test image


----------



## mark_m

DSC_0027.jpg


----------



## mark_m




----------



## maximsyndicate




----------



## maximsyndicate

[IMG=http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/538/sRz6yb.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## maximsyndicate

http://imageshack.com/f/eysRz6ybj]


----------



## oli71




----------



## oli71




----------



## maarcinek1983




----------



## Stokrotka76

del


----------



## Stokrotka76

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=962349590457768


----------



## ardjan

1. 









2. 









Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## thepiterwayne




----------



## xxx4321

del


----------



## skajskrejperciti

del


----------



## skajskrejperciti




----------



## krzywido

del


----------



## kwiatos166




----------



## cooinda

del


----------



## abbatini

[IMG=[IMG]http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/538/ASwXKQ.jpg[/IMG]












test


----------



## abbatini

test


----------



## abbatini




----------



## abbatini

<a target='_blank' href='http://imageshack.com/f/ipObKKS6j'><img src='http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/673/ObKKS6.jpg' border='0'></a>


----------



## abbatini

[IMG=http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/673/ObKKS6.jpg][/IMG]
ooo


----------



## abbatini




----------



## Monarchi

test











Most w ciągu DK-88 przy zjeździe na A1


----------



## K_N87




----------



## K_N87




----------



## oli71

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td3dO6gYR_E


----------



## oli71




----------



## Manny Verano

..


----------



## flaky

del


----------



## Jakobsen

DEL


----------



## seomeng

DEL


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

test


----------



## Ronnie911

*proba*

,,


----------



## roso25




----------



## piaskun

Witam

1. Podpis1










Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## flaky




----------



## jeski

del


----------



## D.J.

del


----------



## Pt221

del


----------



## Dancerus Wallace

del


----------



## kuba-gda

del


----------



## zbieraj

del


----------



## zbieraj

del


----------



## hektor

próba:
http://goo.gl/maps/kZcQ6


----------



## NetGda

del


----------



## NetGda

...


----------



## NetGda

[/IMG][url=http://ifotos.pl/z/whwrxax/]


----------



## Łyski




----------



## Łyski

http://images68.fotosik.pl/431/d18f578a3d45cfdemc.jpg


----------



## kranista

gdzie najlepiej uploadować zdjęcia? ja używam picasy ale rozmiar zdjęć mnie nie satysfakcjonuje bo tylko 800px


----------



## gnesener




----------



## ObywatelWsi

1.


----------



## MaKaMav

del


----------



## takiataki

del


----------



## Tarnoven




----------



## Tarnoven




----------



## mistzrunio

*test1*

flckr


----------



## aljabar

raz dwa trzy


----------



## MaKaMav




----------



## alek

...


----------



## mistzrunio

edit


----------



## mistzrunio

editdel


----------



## danste

test


----------



## danste

del


----------



## danste

testunio


----------



## danste

:banana:^^:banana: to tylko test


----------



## danste

123 test


----------



## danste

edit


----------



## danste

9 post


----------



## danste

no i 10


----------



## Grosch

test


----------



## Grosch

test 2


----------



## Grosch

3 test


----------



## Grosch

test e


----------



## Grosch

i 6 test


----------



## Grosch

i 7 test


----------



## Kabi83

na jaki serwer za darmo wrzucacie swoje fotki?


----------



## Hyde90




----------



## seton




----------



## czjack

del


----------



## szydlow

Test


----------



## kylek

del


----------



## szydlow

test


----------



## NetGda

del


----------



## krzykot

test


----------



## krzykot

test2


----------



## szydlow

test1


----------



## szydlow

wejdzie?


----------



## szydlow

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/834/lcqqKG.jpg


----------



## szydlow

edit


----------



## < kazimierz <

del


----------



## NetGda

del


----------



## Mach101

del


----------



## aljabar

raz dwa trzy


----------



## aljabar

próba mikrofonu
i.imgur.com/MqQYfPx.jpg


----------



## tytusdezoo

del


----------



## aljabar

test
imgur.com/nXp6P2y


----------



## aljabar

ehhhh
imgur.com/sd5IcDL


----------



## greg111




----------



## greg111




----------



## greg111

Prochowice - próba


greg111 said:


>


----------



## greg111

Prochowice - próba


----------



## PanTom

del


----------



## PanTom

del


----------



## PanTom

del


----------



## PanTom

del


----------



## PanTom

test1


----------



## PanTom

test2


----------



## PanTom

test3


----------



## PanTom

test4


----------



## PanTom

test5


----------



## PanTom

Działa


----------



## wallfoxxx

test


----------



## wallfoxxx

test1


----------



## wallfoxxx

test2


----------



## wallfoxxx

test3


----------



## mr.lovalova




----------



## Taziu

*TEST*


----------



## Taziu

*TEST*


----------



## Taziu




----------



## Taziu




----------



## Taziu




----------



## Taziu




----------



## MaKaMav




----------



## kafarek

test


----------



## [email protected]

<a href="http://ifotos.pl/z/waxhxqp/"><img src="http://s10.ifotos.pl/img/201507011_waxhxqp.jpg"></a>
http://ifotos.pl/zobacz/201507011_waxhxqp.jpg
http://ifotos.pl/z/waxhxqp
http://s10.ifotos.pl/mini/201507011_waxhxqp.jpg


----------



## duzer

del


----------



## Szalonydrogowiec

del


----------



## tedecom

del


----------



## oli71




----------



## oli71




----------



## oli71




----------



## mepadre




----------



## mepadre

test


----------



## johnyszalony

test1


----------



## johnyszalony

test2


----------



## samuraj_84

test2


----------



## samuraj_84

test3


----------



## samuraj_84

test4


----------



## samuraj_84

test5


----------



## samuraj_84

test6


----------



## samuraj_84

test7


----------



## samuraj_84

test8


----------



## samuraj_84

test9


----------



## samuraj_84

test10


----------



## Borsuk07

1. 1









2. 2









3. 3









Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## AndrzejSosna




----------



## AndrzejSosna




----------



## AndrzejSosna




----------



## AndrzejSosna




----------



## AndrzejSosna




----------



## IreuN

Nabijanie 10 postów, wybaczcie


----------



## IreuN

7 ..


----------



## IreuN

8 ..


----------



## IreuN

9 ..


----------



## arhe1

<a href="http://imgur.com/8MMuPjH"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/8MMuPjH.jpg" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## RGB7

del


----------



## L-Szop

del


----------



## L-Szop




----------



## MaKaMav




----------



## jeski

test


----------



## dorney

*del*

jakość komórkowa

1. mały zdziś z Olszanicy









2. jechał rozpoznawczo ok. 20 km/h









Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## repty

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118192946&postcount=2119


----------



## tomekj

screen shot


----------



## tomekj

[img=http://s5.postimg.org/58e94wfmv/IMG_0250.jpg]
how to screenshot on windows 7


----------



## tomekj

[img=http://s5.postimage.org/58e94wfmv/IMG_0250.jpg]

[img=http://s5.postimage.org/tl76wv09z/IMG_0249.jpg]


jpg images


----------



## tomekj

post image


----------



## tomekj




----------



## markus20y

Zaraz będzie próba fotorelacji


----------



## MaKaMav




----------



## Tankian

img


----------



## Tomkisiel

test


Del


----------



## tobi1992

del


----------



## siwecki

limit postów :/


----------



## czaro13

Dziś Fotorelacjonariusz nie chce wysłać zdjęć na SSC i wyrzuca błędem "Nie można było wysłać obrazka ...", ktoś podpowie o co chodzi?


----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## Art90

del


----------



## Art90

limit zdjęć


----------



## Art90

limit zdjęć 2


----------



## Art90

limit 3


----------



## Art90

limit 4


----------



## Art90

limit 5


----------



## Art90

limit 6


----------



## Art90

limit 7


----------



## Art90

limit 8


----------



## Art90

limit 9


----------



## Art90




----------



## [email protected]

del


----------



## L-Szop




----------



## Poltegorinho




----------



## takiataki




----------



## takiataki




----------



## pawels9

Budowa dworca
Chłopaki pracują w pocie czoła


----------



## pawels9

Modernizacja dworca.









Trwa budowa


----------



## Jaaro

del


----------



## ArchitektKoziel

del


----------



## ArchitektKoziel

limit7


----------



## ArchitektKoziel

limit6


----------



## ArchitektKoziel

limit5


----------



## ArchitektKoziel

limit4


----------



## ArchitektKoziel

limit3


----------



## ArchitektKoziel

limit2


----------



## ArchitektKoziel

del


----------



## Hapi79

del


----------



## Hapi79

del 2


----------



## Hapi79

del 3


----------



## Hapi79

del 4


----------



## Hapi79

del 5


----------



## Hapi79

del 6


----------



## Hapi79

del 7


----------



## Hapi79

del 8


----------



## Hapi79

del 9


----------



## makoszowianin




----------



## makoszowianin

del


----------



## czarnaklata

edit


----------



## micher

test


----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## wasili99

del


----------



## Kedzior

test - del


----------



## general-electric

del


----------



## general-electric

del


----------



## Krzysztofg22

<a href="http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/c75e4da225cca4ae" target="_blank"><img src="http://images76.fotosik.pl/104/c75e4da225cca4aemed.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>


----------



## Krzysztofg22




----------



## Krzysztofg22




----------



## Krzysztofg22




----------



## Krzysztofg22

del


----------



## Hipolit

del


----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## makoszowianin




----------



## -SzaLeJot-

del


----------



## -SzaLeJot-

del znow nie wyszlo


----------



## anszejek

Test


----------



## KCz

test


----------



## kacpi2532

del


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/usun/NKNcQRdftcV7iHBfk~vXbEMTpIu0cQ
<a href="http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/c97406e262873ff6" target="_blank"><img src="http://images77.fotosik.pl/175/c97406e262873ff6med.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></


----------



## rafal_sks




----------



## DarioB




----------



## addd

test


----------



## el nino

*Test*

del


----------



## markoc




----------



## markoc




----------



## yosssarian0

del


----------



## thepiterwayne

[fbfb


----------



## MaKaMav




----------



## Arkonada




----------



## lenin

hmm...lipa...


----------



## airmax

del


----------



## markoc




----------



## GrzegorzAleksander

del


----------



## greg111

http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/d2054f90961e38b6


----------



## greg111

http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/d2054f90961e38b6


----------



## greg111




----------



## Road Warrior

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgQkIOSZOjk


----------



## Road Warrior

Wizualizacja odcinka Rdzawka Nowy Targ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgQkIOSZOjk


----------



## sempe

test


----------



## sempe

delete


----------



## 57ZORBA

del


----------



## addd

-----


----------



## S575

test


----------



## Popiel

ooo


----------



## wwwmo

<a href="http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/bae5333975114a68" target="_blank"><img src="http://images75.fotosik.pl/449/bae5333975114a68med.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>


----------



## wwwmo




----------



## Drozdi-Pn

*test*

test


----------



## Drozdi-Pn

*test 2*

test 2


----------



## Drozdi-Pn

*test 3*


----------



## Drozdi-Pn

*test 4*


----------



## Drozdi-Pn

*test 5*


----------



## maluszek80

test


----------



## AMNM

test


----------



## kwesto

del


----------



## Tomzaw999

del


----------



## bartekmk

del


----------



## LULU1956

test


----------



## kicaj

Jest jakiś sposób na określenie wyświetlania rozmiaru zdjecia? Tzn chodiz m o sytuacje w której pod linkiem jest zdjęcie które po wklejeniu na forum rozjeżdża cała stronę, jest jakiś kod żeby sobie z tym poradzić?


----------



## maarcinek1983




----------



## Munio




----------



## Popiel

123


----------



## DonLuk

test


----------



## costinha

test


----------



## pawels9

Test

Trwa budowa


----------



## pawels9




----------



## pawels9

Del


----------



## lum99




----------



## Rusonaldo




----------



## Maciek23




----------



## krasnal5

test


----------



## krasnal5

macie jakiś prosty program do zmiany rozdzielczości do polecenia ?


----------



## krasnal5

test


----------



## krasnal5

123 test


----------



## kuznia

del


----------



## Mich123




----------



## Mich123

http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/901265f763645ce9


----------



## Mich123

<a href="http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/bfd563013af3c180" target="_blank"><img src="http://images76.fotosik.pl/594/bfd563013af3c180med.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>

<a href="http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/3fcd43e6547784aa" target="_blank"><img src="http://images76.fotosik.pl/594/3fcd43e6547784aamed.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>

<a href="http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/890e1c7532608167" target="_blank"><img src="http://images78.fotosik.pl/594/890e1c7532608167med.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>

<a href="http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/02622c450e681b46" target="_blank"><img src="http://images76.fotosik.pl/594/02622c450e681b46med.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>

<a href="http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/5d725c98383a2f05" target="_blank"><img src="http://images78.fotosik.pl/594/5d725c98383a2f05med.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>

<a href="http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/cee4912fdfebc44d" target="_blank"><img src="http://images78.fotosik.pl/594/cee4912fdfebc44dmed.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>

<a href="http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/901265f763645ce9" target="_blank"><img src="http://images77.fotosik.pl/594/901265f763645ce9med.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>

<a href="http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/499a38604c92dcab" target="_blank"><img src="http://images70.fotosik.pl/547/499a38604c92dcabmed.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>

<a href="http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/3d6f6376e283fcf5" target="_blank"><img src="http://images67.fotosik.pl/281/3d6f6376e283fcf5med.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>

<a href="http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/b2c9d6651a4e51a7" target="_blank"><img src="http://images66.fotosik.pl/151/b2c9d6651a4e51a7med.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>


----------



## zmiastaLodzi

http://imgur.com/uYL4EdU


----------



## grotos

del


----------



## grotos

test


----------



## grotos

---


----------



## grotos

przedostatni test


----------



## grotos

i 10 post


----------



## luk_p




----------



## luk_p




----------



## luk_p




----------



## Damianek8355

del


----------



## Damianek8355

dell


----------



## Damianek8355

delli


----------



## Damianek8355

dello


----------



## Damianek8355

del


----------



## Damianek8355

ded


----------



## ghk

test


----------



## ghk

test 5 img


----------



## ghk

test 6 img


----------



## ghk

test 7 koniec testów


----------



## PiotrekLukow

test1


----------



## PiotrekLukow

del


----------



## PiotrekLukow

[imgt]


----------



## PiotrekLukow

test2


----------



## trutturu

test1


----------



## trutturu

test2


----------



## trutturu

test3


----------



## trutturu

del


----------



## zmiastaLodzi

Przypadkiem trafiłem na remont, nie wiem czy był tu dokumentowany 
Kamienica przy Rewolucji 1905 roku nr 90, elewacja

https://www.google.pl/maps/@51.7765094,19.4758604,3a,75y,348.2h,112.65t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sSbyLJtZxMQWWqL1n5hCeTQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## zmiastaLodzi

https://www.google.pl/maps/place/%C5%81%C3%B3d%C5%BA/@51.7649119,19.4393684,3a,75y,34.82h,84.23t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1so6ROYij4aiSvkF-SvR-7_g!2e0!6s%2F%2Fgeo2.ggpht.com%2Fcbk%3Fpanoid%3Do6ROYij4aiSvkF-SvR-7_g%26output%3Dthumbnail%26cb_client%3Dmaps_sv.tactile.gps%26thumb%3D2%26w%3D203%26h%3D100%26yaw%3D128.4747%26pitch%3D0!7i13312!8i6656!4m5!3m4!1s0x471bcb24754556af:0xcb7cae639b21dbac!8m2!3d51.7592485!4d19.4559833!6m1!1e1

przykład


----------



## Noxid

del


----------



## krasnal5

test


----------



## krasnal5

test 2


----------



## giddings

http://imgur.com/1nQiscN


----------



## giddings

<blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="1nQiscN"><a href="//imgur.com/1nQiscN">View post on imgur.com</a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## giddings




----------



## giddings




----------



## giddings

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...6s6y25lPFvASNz9p1Da23xxgCCo/s912/IMGP6293.JPG


----------



## giddings




----------



## giddings

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...7g_dGG0ABR5XLEfY0jGGGOEQCCo/s912/IMGP6291.JPG


----------



## EGOista

del


----------



## michael_siberia

del


----------



## gohu




----------



## gnesener




----------



## gnesener




----------



## maarcinek1983

https://zapodaj.net/f7acdc2c2847e.jpg.html


----------



## szosaszosa

Jak dodać zdjęcie, fotorelację ?^^


----------



## goral_kamil

DEL


----------



## Diesel_1.5_DCI

xXx


----------



## Diesel_1.5_DCI

XXX


----------



## Diesel_1.5_DCI

test nabijam


----------



## Diesel_1.5_DCI

nowe


----------



## Diesel_1.5_DCI

jeszcze 5


----------



## Diesel_1.5_DCI

pi pi pi


----------



## Diesel_1.5_DCI

12345654321


----------



## Diesel_1.5_DCI

222222


----------



## Diesel_1.5_DCI

ostost


----------



## Diesel_1.5_DCI

ok starczy juz


----------



## leszek_s

test


----------



## leszek_s

test2


----------



## leszek_s

test3


----------



## leszek_s

test4


----------



## repty

test1


----------



## repty




----------



## repty

http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/64383c04919e6c71


repty said:


>


----------



## repty

repty said:


> http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/64383c04919e6c71


----------



## repty




----------



## repty




----------



## es12077

del


----------



## giddings

https://photos.google.com/album/AF1.../AF1QipMYrAlPzmivlIdxHOmQ2kOnknpHTqc7YZe0uiS8


----------



## giddings

https://goo.gl/photos/WyMqkDQ55xrcP6rY6


----------



## giddings




----------



## giddings

https://goo.gl/photos/WyMqkDQ55xrcP6rY6


----------



## giddings

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/G...AJulJiKgZfJtw1E4rhC08FBAvY5QPzA=w1014-h638-no


----------



## giddings




----------



## sprenzynaKRK

del


----------



## MaKaMav




----------



## 314saR

1. zzz









Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## Tomzaw999

del


----------



## general-electric

del


----------



## krasnal5

test


----------



## krasnal5

test 2


----------



## krasnal5

test 3


----------



## krasnal5

asdgfgffgf


----------



## krasnal5

hghghghghgh


----------



## bartek3156

DEL


----------



## shaqq

Test3


----------



## Darole

del


----------



## toms33

test


----------



## toms33

Test


----------



## toms33

Test 2


----------



## toms33

Test 3


----------



## toms33

Test 4


----------



## toms33

Test 5


----------



## toms33

Test 6


----------



## toms33

Test 7


----------



## toms33

test 8


----------



## toms33




----------



## toms33

test


----------



## toms33

test 9


----------



## toms33

test


----------



## MaKaMav




----------



## Canis25

test


----------



## Mariwa

DEL


----------



## Jovano7

test


----------



## Jovano7

test2


----------



## Jovano7

test3


----------



## Jovano7

test4


----------



## Jovano7

test5


----------



## krasnal5

12111


----------



## krasnal5




----------



## baartes

*test*


----------



## BiiiRu

test


----------



## arkitekczer

test1


----------



## arkitekczer

test2


----------



## Marsent

Test


----------



## Marsent

Test2


----------



## Marsent

Test


----------



## Luuuk

del


----------



## Hiszpan_CK

test


----------



## giddings




----------



## giddings

del


----------



## ABYSS




----------



## Kruty




----------



## Kruty




----------



## ObywatelWsi

del


----------



## Kruty

del


----------



## Kruty

no del


----------



## maxam

DEL


----------



## Smolan




----------



## pafelek

olelele


----------



## pafelek

potrzebuje 10 postów


----------



## pafelek

potrzebuje jeszcze 5 postów


----------



## pafelek

o nie jeszcze


----------



## pafelek

posty 3 >>> 5


----------



## pafelek

jeszcze 2 hno:


----------



## pafelek

dziękuję, mam 10. Idę pokazać kilka fot :banana:


----------



## pafelek




----------



## gsz87




----------



## gsz87




----------



## gsz87

http://https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2841/33287414936_65711b9b26_c.jpg


----------



## gsz87

del


----------



## shadow95

del


----------



## shadow95

del


----------



## katschy

del


----------



## MaciekMaciek

test


----------



## MaciekMaciek

test


----------



## wiewior




----------



## Fanntomas

Test


----------



## MaciekMaciek




----------



## MaciekMaciek

test


----------



## takiataki

del


----------



## xemir




----------



## Fanntomas

test


----------



## Fanntomas

test


----------



## krzychd

Panowie, 

jak to jest z prawami autorskimi? Pracuję w Sulejówku w Muzeum Józefa Piłsudskiego i nie wiem czy mogę wrzucać zdjęcia z budowy? Mówię tu tylko o pracach budowlanych nie o wnętrzu budynków.


----------



## cuathemoc

del


----------



## J_H




----------



## Budowlaniec

del


----------



## polac

//imgur.com/dhMeAzKggg


----------



## kroten




----------



## Road Warrior

https://www.easypaste.org/file/AB6yZc0t/Rys.Nr.1.2.1.pdf?lang=pl


----------



## maluszek80




----------



## maluszek80




----------



## maluszek80




----------



## Mimas1789

*SMB Imielin Dereniowa*

30.04.17


----------



## mamik

del


----------



## Darole




----------



## polac

del


----------



## krasnal5

test


----------



## ardjan

1.









Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## Luigi SZN

del


----------



## AMNM




----------



## alsen strasse 67

test


----------



## cilip




----------



## matfiz1

del


----------



## superkalafior

del


----------



## superkalafior

del


----------



## dawids

*test*

test

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dawid-st/34757916441/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## n3w.mod3l

del


----------



## AnonimowyAlkoholik

del


----------



## liquid

test


----------



## Janusson

del


----------



## sahrimnir

test


----------



## filippo79

test


----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## maluszek80




----------



## sprenzynaKRK

del


----------



## Borsuk07

zdjecie 1









zdjecie 2


----------



## sebanan

zdjęcie 1

zdjęcie 2


----------



## Markch

test


----------



## Markch

test


----------



## Markch

test


----------



## Markch

test


----------



## Markch




----------



## Markch




----------



## Markch




----------



## Markch




----------



## kraxus




----------



## KOSG

test


----------



## KOSG




----------



## sławex




----------



## Jackobm89




----------



## Jackobm89




----------



## Jackobm89




----------



## Jackobm89




----------



## Jackobm89




----------



## alsen strasse 67

test









test


----------



## bartek3156

del


----------



## sprenzynaKRK

del


----------



## TSZmiel

*Pomoc dla początkujących – zamieszczanie zdjęć*

Del


----------



## TSZmiel

*Pomoc dla początkujących – zamieszczanie zdjęć*

Del


----------



## TSZmiel

*Pomoc dla początkujących – zamieszczanie zdjęć*

Del


----------



## TSZmiel

*Pomoc dla początkujących – zamieszczanie zdjęć*

Del


----------



## TSZmiel

*Pomoc dla początkujących – zamieszczanie zdjęć*

Del


----------



## nikmin

del


----------



## Koorvinox

del


----------



## Darole

16. PA ok.16+400








17. Obrót w strone WD17,39








18. MOP Kokorzyn <-> MOP Sierakowo








19.








20.








21.


----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## sławex




----------



## Tom206

del


----------



## zmiastaLodzi




----------



## zmiastaLodzi




----------



## zmiastaLodzi




----------



## zmiastaLodzi




----------



## zmiastaLodzi




----------



## zmiastaLodzi




----------



## zmiastaLodzi




----------



## zmiastaLodzi

[/url] upload pictures[/IMG]


----------



## zmiastaLodzi

https://preview.ibb.co/n7Pq0F/IMG_20170711_164912.jpg https://pl.imgbb.com/


----------



## zmiastaLodzi

[/url] upload picture[/IMG]


----------



## zmiastaLodzi




----------



## Tomkisiel




----------



## Tomkisiel

12


----------



## Czocho

Test1


----------



## Czocho

Test 2


----------



## Czocho

Test 3


----------



## Tomkisiel

Test


----------



## butelkowy_szachista

,,


----------



## dwiegruszki

...


----------



## dwiegruszki

...


----------



## mrock

del


----------



## giddings




----------



## Patt84

del


----------



## TSZmiel

del


----------



## wiewior

transportoit.wordpress.com/2017/07/18/metro-w-lizbonie-fotorelacja/


----------



## zagłębiak1




----------



## zagłębiak1




----------



## lass57

del


----------



## lass57




----------



## 1910iwan

del


----------



## pogoria88

Test


----------



## 9loop3k

del


----------



## orbis123




----------



## bartek3156

del


----------



## Mihorek

*test*


----------



## outskirts




----------



## alsen strasse 67

postimage:









imgur:









-----



















-----


----------



## Borsuk07

del


----------



## Borsuk07

del


----------



## Borsuk07

del


----------



## Darole




----------



## mikevein

del


----------



## toniemasz




----------



## cracow_24

*test*

IMG-1181 by Wojciech Rostoff, on Flickr


----------



## el_capitan




----------



## Powiślanin




----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## metzger

del


----------



## rqdek




----------



## NDNI

*test*


----------



## jaca5a




----------



## Rusonaldo




----------



## Mieszk_Krak

Test.


----------



## Darole




----------



## Auriga.

*A1*

próba


----------



## Auriga.

* próba * próba 


















 [url]http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/1dceeca02bbe4abf [/URL]


----------



## Ygorovsky

*Pomoc dla początkujących – zamieszczanie zdjęć*


----------



## Bm/Km

test


----------



## PanTom

del


----------



## Auriga.

Witam. 
Proszę o odpowiedź na nast. pytanie.
Chcę wstawić zdjęcie i klikam na ikonkę "Insert Image" a następnie wklejam adres strony ze zdjęciem (np. fotosik) W poście nie widać jednak zdjęcia tylko ukazuje się link, Dopiero jego kliknięcie otwiera zdjęcie.
Co zrobić aby fotka była widoczna od razu ?


----------



## Din Sevenn

1. Wszedłem w link, który podałeś: https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/pelne/1dceeca02bbe4abf
2. Kliknąłem w obraz: https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/pelne/1dceeca02bbe4abf
3. Klinkąłem w grafikę prawym przyciskiem myszy -> Otwórz obraz w nowej karcie: https://images82.fotosik.pl/1000/1dceeca02bbe4abf.jpg
4. Skopiowałem bezpośredni link do obrazu (ten powyżej) i wcisnąłem między







.


----------



## Darole




----------



## RuffRyders1

del


----------



## Auriga.

Próba


----------



## Auriga.

Wielkie dzięki Din Sevenn !!


----------



## Via Appia

del


----------



## GieCe

Pierwszy post


----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## panbohemista

Test
https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/pelne/e930f00601c4612c


----------



## panbohemista

Test


----------



## panbohemista

Test


----------



## panbohemista

Przepraszam za zaśmiecanie. Uczę się korzystać z aplikacji w telefonie. Będę wdzięczny za del


----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## modest

Prośba polecicie jakiś dobry i pewny hosting, miałem zdjęcia na Photobucket, ale wywaliło je, co trochę zniechęcił mnie do dodawania nowych fotek na forum.
Hosting może być, oczywiście płatny, ale też nie jakoś strasznie i przede wszystkim pewny.


----------



## Lem1983

*test*

del


----------



## Darole




----------



## qubazz




----------



## Miły

test


----------



## luzak86lubin

del


----------



## Darole




----------



## skyhigliw

nic


----------



## skyhigliw




----------



## skyhigliw

CZEMU NIE MOGĘ ZAMIESZCZAĆ ZDJĘĆ? POMOCY!


----------



## zieluch




----------



## zieluch




----------



## zieluch

test 2


----------



## zieluch

test 3


----------



## zieluch

test 4


----------



## skyhigliw




----------



## skyhigliw




----------



## skyhigliw

kolejny test


----------



## skyhigliw

test kolejnego tygodnia


----------



## skyhigliw

jeszcze raz


----------



## skyhigliw

FLICKR


----------



## skyhigliw

[/url]Zdjęcie-0295 by Tomasz toham, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## skyhigliw

[/url]Zdjęcie-0295 by Tomasz toham, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## skyhigliw




----------



## skyhigliw

flick 1024


----------



## skyhigliw

[/url]Zdjęcie-0101 by Tomasz toham, on Flickr[/IMG]

1024


----------



## skyhigliw

basen


----------



## skyhigliw

.







[/url]Zdjęcie-0313 by Tomasz toham, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## skyhigliw




----------



## skyhigliw

.


----------



## skyhigliw

/


----------



## skyhigliw

?


----------



## skyhigliw




----------



## skyhigliw

o co chodzi? czasem edytuje a czasem nie...







[/url]Zdjęcie-0146 by Tomasz toham, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## skyhigliw

[/url]Zdjęcie-0055 by Tomasz toham, on Flickr[/IMG]

nie wiem...


----------



## young_doctor

del


----------



## JacFi

Relaksowa, dziś rano
1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.
 
10.


----------



## Ginter47

https://imageshack.com/a/img922/9385/a3QWjo.jpg


----------



## Ginter47




----------



## Ginter47




----------



## Ginter47

https://imageshack.com/i/pma3QWjoj


----------



## Ginter47




----------



## Ginter47

Udało mi się, ale spróbuję jeszcze raz


----------



## Ginter47




----------



## Ginter47




----------



## Ginter47




----------



## Ginter47




----------



## Ginter47




----------



## Ginter47




----------



## Ginter47

https://imageshack.com/a/img923/148/y0gRRZ.jpg

https://imageshack.com/a/img924/8087/4LiIZM.jpg

https://imageshack.com/a/img924/638/kdjmGS.jpg

https://imageshack.com/a/img923/1673/42Cg7G.jpg


----------



## Ginter47




----------



## Ginter47




----------



## Ginter47

​


----------



## Ginter47




----------



## skyhigliw

01160034oa3 by Tomasz toham, on Flickr


?


----------



## Michal_Rad

Test

OK, już wiadomo jak wrzucać


----------



## endriurz

del


----------



## kisaw




----------



## dawidst

*test1100*


----------



## gskrak

https://imagizer.imageshack.com/v2/800x600q90/924/I42TJY.jpg


----------



## gskrak

test
https://imagizer.imageshack.com/v2/800x600q90/924/I42TJY.jpg


----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole

i kolejne
WS3-5 i WS3-5a
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.








12.


----------



## Darole

77. 
https://i.imgur.com/ZEVjiMv.jpg[/img
78.
[img]https://i.imgur.com/H9KpEb3.jpg
79.


----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## gskrak




----------



## Darole

1.









2.









Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## Darole




----------



## kuba-gda

del


----------



## Avidol

Czy jest możliwość wgrywania zdjęć filmów itd przez aplikacje mobilna na forum bo kiedyś była a od jakiegoś czasu nie mogę tego zrobić. Chodzi o iOS
Pytam o to od kilku tygodni ale nikt nie umie czy nie wie jak mi pomoc


----------



## Darole




----------



## rqdek

http://cubeupload.com/im/P2h3I3.jpg


----------



## rqdek




----------



## karpiu77




----------



## bronco10




----------



## Avidol

Avidol said:


> Czy jest możliwość wgrywania zdjęć filmów itd przez aplikacje mobilna na forum bo kiedyś była a od jakiegoś czasu nie mogę tego zrobić. Chodzi o iOS
> Pytam o to od kilku tygodni ale nikt nie umie czy nie wie jak mi pomoc




I dalej cisza


----------



## Kraku

Czekajcie, czyli jak wrzucić zdjęcie? 
Mam własne i muszę je udostępnić ma imageshack i co dalej???


----------



## kuzmiak




----------



## Jackon

Cały czas wyświetla mi się że nie mam uprawnień do załączania zdjęć na tym forum. Proszę o wyjaśnienie o co chodzi. Nie mogę wstawiać zdjęć z telefonu.


----------



## Avidol

Jackon said:


> Cały czas wyświetla mi się że nie mam uprawnień do załączania zdjęć na tym forum. Proszę o wyjaśnienie o co chodzi. Nie mogę wstawiać zdjęć z telefonu.


Nikt nie umie na to pytanie odpowiedzieć na tym forum pytałem o to milion razy:madwife::hm::hide:


----------



## Pstrykacz

Od jakichś 20 dni SC forum wymusza aby linki w adresie do zdjęć zaczynały się od https.
Jeśli serwer na którym umieszczacie zdjęcia nie obsługuje https to zdjęcia nie będą się wiec wyświetlać i wszystko do do tej pory zrobiliście dla tego forum pójdzie się jeba.. tak jak ma to miejsce w moim przypadku.

Łopatologicznie pisząc, podlinkowane zdjęcie na forum powinno być dostępne pod adresem np
https://d2pptc4exyus09.cloudfront.net/puzzle/136/316/original.jpg
a nie
http://d2pptc4exyus09.cloudfront.net/puzzle/136/316/original.jpg


Darmowe serwery do umieszczania zdjęć domyślnie obsługują https.
Możecie sobie to sami sprawdzić, czyli w przeglądarce wpisać https:// a następnie scieżkę do pliku.


----------



## general-electric

del


----------



## mieszkaniec pobocza

del


----------



## Din Sevenn

del


----------



## Guest

Gdzie najlepiej wrzucac teraz zdjecia, ktore chcialbym umiescic w jakims temacie, z nadzieje ze nie znika one za polroku lub rok? Mozna zdjecia z Flickr'a rowniez zamieszczac na forum?


----------



## Slodi

mozna z flickr, ja osobiscie uzywam imageshack (place jakies grosze na rok)


----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## general-electric

del


----------



## Monarchi

MeisterDesWahns said:


> Gdzie najlepiej wrzucac teraz zdjecia, ktore chcialbym umiescic w jakims temacie, z nadzieje ze nie znika one za polroku lub rok? Mozna zdjecia z Flickr'a rowniez zamieszczac na forum?



Od 3 lat używam pokazywarka.pl , jedyne to to że przyjmuje fotki do 5 MB objętości i konwertuje je do 800 x 600 .
Czyli masz 30 fotek uploadujesz i jeżeli któraś będzie większa niż 5 MB to się nie załaduje ( nie będzie zwrotnej informacji że się nie załadował ).


Ja robię tak że przeglądam fotki i te które się wg. mnie kwalifikują kopiuje do folderu "f" następnie w programie XnView ( darmowym ) kadruję ( ważna jest kolejność ) grupowo konwertuje do rozdzielczości ( podfolder m ) 800 x 600 i ładuję na pokazywarka.pl wtedy na pewno żaden plik nie przekroczy nawet 2 MB objętości.


----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## savik

DEL


----------



## puchaczowsky

del


----------



## bartek3156

1...2...3


----------



## glab




----------



## manX




----------



## Krzychu70




----------



## Aotearoa_




----------



## cracow_24




----------



## manX




----------



## Radarek

Małe info o przetargu, dotyczące badań geologiczno - inżynieryjnych, ale jednocześnie pokazuje w którym miejscu będzie umiejscowione "Stanowiska statkowego do eksportu LNG w porcie zewnętrznym w Świnoujściu” .
link: http://bip.port.szczecin.pl/przetarg/68/nz-091-39-ip-7-2018

https://images91.fotosik.pl/82/4e606c8c995c3c53.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/E6LhKKN.jpg


----------



## Bartek'86




----------



## atri

https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/cf571eb710986956


----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## Krzychu70

del


----------



## Y_TDM900

del


----------



## Radarek

del


----------



## TSZmiel

del


----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## Radarek

del


----------



## Darole

88.








89.








90.








91.


----------



## Darole




----------



## kalle_sg

Przy pisaniu posta widze, ze jest mozliwosc dodawania postow bezposrednio z instagrama w podobny sposob do youtube'a i twittera. Ktos wie, jak to zrobic? Jakas podpowiedz, co wpisac pomiedzy znaczniki [MEDIA=instagram] [/MEDIA]?

EDIT: nvmnd, ogarnalem.


----------



## elpe92

*Pomoc dla początkujących – zamieszczanie zdjęć*

[IMG]https://images91.fotosik.pl/100/2cb059d2f5225bcemed.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## hecoxkielce

t.


----------



## Areckii

Jest ktokolwiek z was kto jest w stanie dodawać zdjęcia przez aplikacje bezpośrednio z telefonu ? Dawniej tak mogłem a od dłuższego czasu jest to niemożliwe. Ktoś zna przyczynę?


----------



## Madrawski97

Czy mógłby mi ktoś powiedzieć jak ustawić sobie zdjęcie profilowe? Z góry dzięki


----------



## tomosw

test


----------



## Phillarch

Test


----------



## Phillarch

Test


----------



## pawelpiwowarczyk

test

http://i63.************/n2iud5.jpg


----------



## pawelpiwowarczyk

test


----------



## Areckii

del


----------



## hetman90

del


----------



## Darole

Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## Tomkisiel

del:bash:


----------



## Janusson

test

https://i.imgur.com/oIdwLLh.jpg

test2


----------



## gooleever

https://ibb.co/jb4qKw4


----------



## gooleever

<a href="https://ibb.co/jb4qKw4"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/TYhJX0h/DA2-B3764-0-BD3-485-C-8635-307274819-FF4.jpg" alt="DA2-B3764-0-BD3-485-C-8635-307274819-FF4" border="0"></a><br /><a target='_blank' href='https://pl.imgbb.com/'>darmowe hostingi serwerów minecraft</a><br />


----------



## gooleever

darmowe hostingi serwerów minecraft


----------



## maarcinek1983

del


----------



## Nowax

DEL


----------



## Avidol

*Pomoc dla początkujących – zamieszczanie zdjęć*

https://i.imgur.com/B4vvWtx.jpg


----------



## el_capitan

[<a href="https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/e4dd3e3e3e431a3a" target="_blank"><img src="https://images91.fotosik.pl/145/e4dd3e3e3e431a3amed.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>]

<a href="https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/8b7dfd7b7ec3b8dc" target="_blank"><img src="https://images91.fotosik.pl/145/8b7dfd7b7ec3b8dcmed.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>

<a href="https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/80a4cbc7d263f687" target="_blank"><img src="https://images91.fotosik.pl/145/80a4cbc7d263f687med.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>


----------



## el_capitan




----------



## el_capitan




----------



## el_capitan




----------



## el_capitan




----------



## el_capitan

//https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/e4dd3e3e3e431a3a


----------



## el_capitan




----------



## lum99




----------



## Areckii

del


----------



## Guest




----------



## Redzio

del


----------



## adi1946




----------



## adi1946

Próba


----------



## adi1946

Próba 2


----------



## ARchiTectURe buff

Pytanie: Jak wrzucać zdjęcia z dysku?, bo na pierwszej stronie nie znalazłem odpowiedzi.


----------



## adi1946




----------



## Tomkisiel

Test


----------



## adi1946




----------



## Desperate




----------



## hecoxkielce

ARchiTectURe buff said:


> Pytanie: Jak wrzucać zdjęcia z dysku?, bo na pierwszej stronie nie znalazłem odpowiedzi.


nie ma takiej możliwości, musisz najpierw wrzucić zdjęcie z dysku na hosting zdjęć (osobiście polecam https://imgur.com/upload ) a następnie użyć komendy na forum: 

[...img] LINK.DO.ZDJĘCIA.png [.../img] 

^^ bez kropek


----------



## ARchiTectURe buff

^^Dzięks.


----------



## Wafflee

test








test


----------



## Hipolit

del


----------



## krabeusz

del


----------



## Darole




----------



## maku11111




----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## kicaj

del


----------



## Darole




----------



## Darole




----------



## colocolo

Nie czaję tej komendy imgura.
Proszę o podpowiedź, link: https://imgur.com/a/132blqh


----------



## Darole

1. Początek nietypowy poniewaz to koniec odcinka Radomicko-Kaczkowo


----------



## Krystianissimus

del


----------



## Stanroute77

https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/pelne/3c9ee505eeae9081


----------



## Krzychu70

del


----------



## tompe




----------



## tompe




----------



## tompe




----------



## tompe




----------



## tompe




----------



## tompe




----------



## tompe




----------



## tompe

https://imgur.com/3n93AZw


----------



## tompe

https://imgur.com/eiiPjLw


----------



## hetman90

del


----------



## tompe




----------



## tompe




----------



## TomP988




----------



## artii-artur




----------



## artii-artur

https://imgur.com/cX41oAH


----------



## artii-artur




----------



## artii-artur




----------



## Miszczu




----------



## Nowax




----------



## paxxi

test


----------



## marku

Mam trochę zdjęć, którymi chciałbym się podzielić. jednak pytanie gdzie je zamieścić?
materiał w 1 poście tego wątku jest już dość leciwy. 
Czy ktoś może polecić jakiś hosting, który:
- jest darmowy ( oczywiste 
- nie kasuje zdjęć po roku 
- może mieć limit ilości zdjęć

Czy mając zdjęcie na google zdjęcia - da się je udostępnić (zamieścić na stronie) w ten sposób by nie było widać innych zdjęć.Z tego co czytam to można ograniczyć to do albumu, ale do pojedynczych zdjęć


----------



## amigor123

test wklejania


----------



## amigor123




----------



## amigor123

test wklejania


----------



## amigor123

witam, 

chyba mi się n ie wkleiło z fotosika...
z czego najlepiej tutaj korzystać?

z góry serdecznie dziękuję za pomoc,

pozdrawiam


----------



## amigor123

próba


----------



## amigor123




----------



## amigor123

próba


----------



## amigor123




----------



## piotrekkk

test


----------



## Maciek Lublin




----------



## J_H

TEST -


----------



## Maciek Lublin




----------



## Wogy




----------



## Wogy

Del


----------



## SAoon

test


----------



## minus

no to sprawdźmy


----------



## Lucinho

del


----------



## starzec44

Test


----------



## starzec44




----------



## starzec44




----------



## starzec44




----------



## starzec44




----------



## motrs

del


----------



## kluskowaty

del


----------



## starzec44




----------



## Perda




----------



## J_H

test


----------



## starzec44




----------



## Grobell




----------



## Aotearoa_

Jaki polecacie darmowy serwis do wrzucania i raportowania zdjęć?


----------



## Wogy

Del


----------



## radko1994




----------



## adamlp




----------



## piozag

del


----------



## gm1976

del


----------



## gm1976

del


----------



## gm1976




----------



## gm1976

del


----------



## gm1976




----------



## m4xio




----------



## Foxik

http://195.80.130.132/Krzysztof W/356 wągrowiec (1).JPG


----------



## Foxik




----------



## Foxik




----------



## Foxik




----------



## kliczkorret

-------


----------



## m4xio

del


----------



## Daniel 12

Witam, mam problem od 2 lub 3 tygodni a mianowicie nie widzę ostatnich stron na forum, przykład na zdjęciach, przeglądam np 819 stronę wątku i widzę na pasku nawigacji po stronach że jest ich 823 lub więcej klikam stronę 820 i jak się załaduje to nie jest ta strona ponieważ daty postów są zbyt świeże i również na pasku nawigacji o stronach znikają strony gdzie było ich 823 a teraz jest 818. Jak to naprawić ?


----------



## Jarema90

http://imgur.com/a/M8M31cV


----------



## adamlp




----------



## Lucinho

del


----------



## escapism

Test udany, post do skasowania


----------



## lyszczarek

del


----------



## von_Luka




----------



## markoc

Test


----------



## macieks18

del


----------



## wjanox

del


----------



## ratajj

del


----------



## Krzychu70

del


----------



## PEPEMASTER

test OK


----------



## piter33




----------



## TSZmiel




----------



## TSZmiel

del


----------



## jaca5a

del


----------



## jaca5a

del


----------



## Plantowy Tomasz




----------



## Plantowy Tomasz

Del


----------



## Michał_Dob

test





darmowy hosting serwerów


----------



## kenciesty




----------



## kenciesty




----------



## kenciesty




----------



## jaca5a

del


----------



## Piwonia

del


----------



## Hiperhub

*Pomoc dla początkujących – zamieszczanie zdjęć*

chciałbym wrzucić swoje pierwsze zdjęcia z budowy dróg (S2 Warszawa), czy się da bezpośrednio z iphona? jeśli nie, to jak to najszybciej zrobić bez użycia PC? czy jest jakaś sprytna aplikacja z appstore?


----------



## Brzydallo

test


----------



## Hiperhub

https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img922/7047/Fa5m0Y.jpg


----------



## Hiperhub

Test 

https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img922/7047/Fa5m0Y.jpg


----------



## Hiperhub

https://imageshack.com/i/pmVUhngQj


----------



## Hiperhub

URL=https://imageshack.com/i/pmVUhngQj]







[/URL]


----------



## Brzydallo

test


----------



## Brzydallo

test2
[URL="







[/URL]
udany!


----------



## SzerniSzerniaczek




----------



## Matush John

del


----------



## Matush John

del


----------



## Matush John

del


----------



## Matush John

del


----------



## Matush John

del


----------



## mck78

del


----------



## Perda




----------



## Perda




----------



## born2july




----------



## FilipBBB

del


----------



## Rafal_L




----------



## Grobell




----------



## dorney

del


----------



## Kris_POz

del


----------



## Kris_POz

del


----------



## Kris_POz

del


----------



## ejken

del


----------



## typar




----------



## ejken

-----------------------------------


----------



## ejken

_____________________


----------



## ejken

_____________________


----------



## ejken

______________________________


----------



## Mateusz864

del


----------



## Kiciket




----------



## Kiciket

del


----------



## radko1994

del


----------



## pin.




----------



## pin.




----------



## pin.




----------



## pin.




----------



## pin.




----------



## pin.

[/url]


----------



## Sambaj_

del.


----------



## Darole




----------



## carmeloo




----------



## Hesus88

del


----------



## wiesio60

https://i.imgur.com/JisR9iA.jpg


----------



## wiesio60




----------



## 15422869475

del


----------



## kamilos667

<a href="https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/d69191019df5ff80" target="_blank"><img src="https://images92.fotosik.pl/293/d69191019df5ff80med.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>


----------



## kamilos667

Test


----------



## Bazalt87

test


----------



## zagłębiak1




----------



## zagłębiak1

<a href="https://ibb.co/B318J7v"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/6wd6SpG/IMG-20191216-WA0009-1.jpg" alt="IMG-20191216-WA0009-1" border="0"></a>


----------



## wersalka

Test


----------



## milord_krk




----------



## typar

https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/usun/3SthEt_aJM383_ixDRdCLvNTouYlIh


----------



## maarcinek1983

> Dziś otwarto nową stację, sklep i restaurację na węźle autostrady A4 - Kąty Wrocławskie. Inwestycja pod nazwą "Port Kąty" działa od godziny 11. Na razie możemy zatankować paliwo na stacji Shell, a także zrobić zakupy w sklepie Carrefour Market. Część restauracyjna ma być otwarta dzień później - w sobotę 21 grudnia.


dlfkdsklfsjlsjf


----------



## simciak

Hi. Jak zmniejszyć zdjęcie w androidzie? Bo zamieściłem zdjęcie na hostingu, i to zdjęcie dając na Forum, jest niestety za duże. Dzięki za pomoc.


----------



## simciak

[/URL] to[/IMG]


----------



## simciak




----------



## zarek27

<a href="https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/24b3dc0d93f9be10" target="_blank"><img src="https://images89.fotosik.pl/302/24b3dc0d93f9be10med.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>


----------



## zarek27




----------



## mareknowosad

*Open Rails*

Trat 310


----------



## siekiera




----------



## siekiera




----------



## zuicz




----------



## piotrus81

test


----------



## hobbes180




----------



## greg111

Próba
https://images36.fotosik.pl/83/12e5d7e96c070d6c.jpg


----------



## greg111




----------



## greg111




----------



## greg111




----------



## greg111




----------



## greg111




----------



## greg111




----------



## greg111




----------



## greg111




----------



## greg111

Próba


----------



## lk98

*Pomoc dla początkujących – zamieszczanie zdjęć*

Test


----------



## Tomkisiel




----------



## eugene90

Bystrzyca Kłodzka, plac Wolności 17:

Przed:










Po:


----------



## Dalbert




----------



## Dalbert




----------



## Dalbert




----------



## Fantomas2

https://imageshack.com/i/pl6TrIw4j


----------



## Fantomas2

https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img921/2480/6TrIw4.jpg


----------



## Fantomas2




----------



## Fantomas2

Paris


----------



## Fantomas2




----------



## Fantomas2




----------



## Fantomas2

*moll*



Fantomas2 said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Mazzurek




----------



## greg111




----------



## greg111




----------



## greg111




----------



## greg111




----------



## Lukikon




----------



## Fantomas2

Próba


----------



## greg111

op


----------



## Michał_Dob

test


----------



## zaha h.

Trwa montaż iluminacji w oknach. Dla mnie 10/10


----------



## MechaniKTW

test


----------



## MechaniKTW

test


----------



## MechaniKTW

test


----------



## MechaniKTW

test


----------



## deamon82

EDIT


----------



## escondidas




----------



## KrakowskiBak

Test


----------



## alsen strasse 67




----------



## Redzio




----------



## marboro

View attachment 35312


----------



## marboro




----------



## notdot

test


----------



## notdot

test 2


----------



## notdot

test 3


----------



## Fredi

testy testy testy...



http://imgur.com/WLAQAj5


----------



## Fredi




----------



## Nowax




----------



## Prismus

Promenady by PrismusArt, on Flickr


----------



## gelob

test


----------



## notdot




----------



## Din Sevenn

test


----------



## tompe

Din Sevenn said:


> test


----------



## tompe

Weeee


----------



## tompe

tompe said:


> Weeee
> View attachment 51069
> View attachment 51070
> View attachment 51073





tompe said:


> Weeee
> View attachment 51069
> View attachment 51070
> View attachment 51073


----------



## tompe




----------



## tompe




----------



## Lubiński

test oczywiście















test


> gelob said:
> 
> 
> 
> test
Click to expand...


----------



## marboro




----------



## notdot

kuźwa, tutaj się da wkleić a w innych tematach muszę przez link
bo upload na serwer pokazuje że niby wszystko ok a potem nie pokazuje obrazka tylko numerek


----------



## tompe

notdot said:


> View attachment 53496
> 
> 
> 
> kuźwa, tutaj się da wkleić a w innych tematach muszę przez link
> bo upload na serwer pokazuje że niby wszystko ok a potem nie pokazuje obrazka tylko numerek


----------



## tompe

Qccxxzxssss


----------



## tompe

Sss


----------



## tompe

2


----------



## shadow95

Jak się skalują zdjęcia?


----------



## notdot

shadow95 said:


> Jak się skalują zdjęcia?


same się skalują
albo klikasz na nie, pojawia się obwódka z uchwytami i za te uchwyty przeciągasz kursorem


----------



## Bastian.

Hotel (?) obok osiedla Reset.


----------



## Astilbe

próba


----------



## lum99




----------



## -SzaLeJot-

ktoś wie od czego zależy możliwość klikania w zdjęcie i jego podgląd?


----------



## notdot

jeśli oryginał jest duży, forum go automatycznie zmniejsza, wtedy można kliknąć po duży rozmiar
chyba


----------



## jawik80

test


----------



## NoLiverPeter




----------



## Nowax




----------



## kotelmo

test


----------



## wit75




----------



## MBSEC560

Witam. Jestem nowy na forum. Jak podczas wrzucania zdjęć obrócić zdjęcie do właściwej pozycji? Pozdrawiam


----------



## vientor

Hygge Mokotów zaczyna zdejmować rusztowania


----------



## paweł11




----------



## paweł11




----------



## paweł11

Test


----------



## Darole




----------



## dawid24

View attachment 119493


----------



## outskirts

delete


----------



## polyken




----------



## hobbes180




----------



## Pablo55




----------



## Tomek 2008




----------



## drNO




----------



## Bartek'86

test


----------



## koszatek




----------



## shadow95

Jak wyglądają galerie?




  








IMG-3283.jpg




__
shadow95


__
Jul 7, 2020












  








IMG-3282.jpg




__
shadow95


__
Jul 7, 2020












  








IMG-3281.jpg




__
shadow95


__
Jul 7, 2020












  








IMG-3280.jpg




__
shadow95


__
Jul 7, 2020












  








IMG-3279.jpg




__
shadow95


__
Jul 7, 2020












  








IMG-3278.jpg




__
shadow95


__
Jul 7, 2020


----------



## Misiek144

Ciekawe ,czy będzie w pełnym rozmiarze czy też nie....
Raz da sie powiekszyć inne zaś nie.
Chyba zależy od rozmiaru.

Remont hali peronowej.


----------



## Kpc21

Dobrze by było zaktualizować pierwszy post w tym wątku. Bo...
1. ImageShack już od dawna nie jest dobrym miejscem na uploadowanie zdjęć... Tak z 10 lat temu można było na nich polegać, później zaczęli kasować stare zdjęcia.
2. Obecnie można wgrywać zdjęcia bezpośrednio na forum.


----------



## TOM_123

test


----------



## Miroslaw

Test 1, 2020/08/01


----------



## figaro44




----------



## figaro44

TEST


----------



## slawoj

Test
Tutaj


----------



## thrashy18

Test


----------



## typar




----------



## Grobell

test


----------



## 8piston

Test


----------



## locate

Inwestycja na końcu ulicy Wilczyńskiego na Pieczewie. Trwają prace wykończeniowe.


----------



## Grobell

Test


----------



## soforo

.


----------



## soforo

Test obrazka


----------



## bosmanx

Test

Chorwacja, remont mostu na Pag







j.w.


----------



## Astilbe

test


----------



## Marynata

test


----------



## piotr240




----------



## kuzmiak




----------



## cooinda

rozkład


----------



## greg111

<a href="Zdjęcie - 03.01.2021 - greg1_11" target="_blank"><img src="https://images91.fotosik.pl/458/969156a379c71d76med.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>


----------



## greg111




----------



## paweł11

Co się stało, nie wyświetlają się zdjęcia?


----------



## paweł11




----------



## MBSEC560

Test


----------



## colocolo

Mam pytanie: Czy jest jakiś darmowy program do dodawania zdjęć, czy większość korzysta z płatnego imageshack?


----------



## dawid24




----------



## ijon

Test


----------



## FlatField

Test


----------



## greg111

test


----------



## Taroos




----------



## Peritus

a


----------



## Peritus

[post usunięty]


----------



## dawid24

https://www.rimava.sk/wp-content/uploads/2022/01/10000000_716783202623470_818608290029795752_n.mp4


----------



## es12077




----------



## Maciej_1976

Hej. Nigdy takiego czegoś nie robiłem i nie znalazłem pomocy na forum a chciałbym wykonać mapę inwestycji przy pomocy google maps, podobną do tej w poniższym linku.





Mapa inwestycji - Bydgoszcz w budowie







bydgoszczwbudowie.pl




Kojarzy ktoś wątek na ten temat?


----------



## Valdekk

[do usunięcia]


----------



## 0laf




----------



## colocolo




----------



## Astilbe




----------



## FlatField

[/URL]


----------



## gambrinus

Szczawno- Zdrój


----------



## dawid24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571808125996662784


----------



## baartes

test


----------



## Hamster333

Czy da się obecnie zamieścić zdjęcie na forum bez hostingu ?


----------



## krawiec91




----------



## notdot

Hamster333 said:


> Czy da się obecnie zamieścić zdjęcie na forum bez hostingu ?


da się
prawy klik na zdjęcie > kopiuj 
albo w jakimś programie graficznym jak masz je otwarte to też ctrl+c
a potem na forum wklej prawoklikiem czy przez ctrl+v


----------



## paweł11

Bagry Ludwinowskie rozkopane. Trwa odmulanie zbiornika [ZDJĘCIA]


Ukryte wśród zieleni tzw. Bagry Ludwinowskie wyglądają dziś jak plac budowy. Zarząd Zieleni Miejskiej uspokaja, że trwają tam niezbędne prace porządkowe, a wiosną staw wróci do swojego wyglądu, bez żadnych zmian w infrastrukturze. Malowniczo położony staw w rejonie os. Podwawelskiego jest...




lovekrakow.pl


----------



## Kamil_W

test


----------



## mariusz_d1

test


----------



## mariusz_d1

test większego zdjęcia.
1. Kielce nocą
Nocny park


----------



## mariusz_d1

Jeszcze raz.
1. park nocą


----------



## starzec44

__ https://www.facebook.com/mojapszczyna/posts/5749675785068868


----------

